# X-Fusion Trace 29 140mm



## hillharman (Sep 8, 2011)

Im thinking this may be the fork for my Tallboy LTc build once I thin the herd and get my wife to sign on. Has anyone heard anything about when they will be available or what axle they've settled on?


----------



## 29erchico (Jan 1, 2005)

hillharman said:


> Im thinking this may be the fork for my Tallboy LTc build once I thin the herd and get my wife to sign on. Has anyone heard anything about when they will be available or what axle they've settled on?


I spoke with the X-fusion folks at the Sea Otter Classic and they were saying it would be available in July. Last week I called them in Santa Cruz and was told expect it sometime this fall. So, at this point, if they become available before the end of the year I will be impressed.

Why don't you give them a call and see what they tell you? Might be interesting.

I think that it will be a very sweet fork.


----------



## hillharman (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm not sure I can wait that long.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

kind of confusing name.


----------



## hillharman (Sep 8, 2011)

Just heard back via email. Early 2013.


----------



## Sane Fred (Jan 2, 2007)

It will be worth the wait, trust me. I just started using a Vector Air HLR rear shock. it's above and beyond any Fox or Rock Shox rear shock period. I've already committed to putting their forks on all my bikes once these 140's are available.


----------



## 29erchico (Jan 1, 2005)

hillharman said:


> I'm not sure I can wait that long.


Have you considered the White Brothers Loop? Nice and stiff with an excellent damper. The Q-Taper axle clamping system locks down with a vengeance. Price is good.

I have a 140mm Loop on my Bandit 29 and just ordered another set at 130mm w/straight steerer to update my old bike. I guess that I like them...


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Subscribed...


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Me too.


----------



## Shane_CA (Aug 17, 2008)

Subscribed. Fork looks great


----------



## bmw (Oct 13, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## Joel RW (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm really drawing closer to xfusion products, I also like the fact brian lopes is riding for them.


----------



## Sylvan.Being (May 28, 2011)

I'm really hoping that these will be available sooner than 2013. I was planning to use them on a Tallboy LTc build, but the I need to have something to put on the front of it when I build it up in September.


----------



## hillharman (Sep 8, 2011)

Just an update: the new 2013 forks are up on X-Fusion's website.

X Fusion Shox - RL2


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

hillharman said:


> Just an update: the new 2013 forks are up on X-Fusion's website.
> 
> X Fusion Shox - RL2


Great catch. Thanks!


----------



## ocean_29 (Mar 18, 2012)

> Trace Series
> 
> Wheel Size: 29 inch
> Chassis: 34mm Tubes
> ...


Video: X-Fusion Launch 2013 Suspension Range - BikeRadar

If the 140mm RL2 (*not* external travel adjustable) travel tapered will cost 800$ or worse 800euros dont find it as an attractive price as Joel said....do you?

To be fair 800$ will not be so bad comparing to the paralogism of Fox but 800euros comparing with manitou offerings are much...

For me, I am sure I would go with *Manitou* in half of that price. 
No doubt.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Shalom said:


> Great catch. Thanks!





ocean_29 said:


> Video: X-Fusion Launch 2013 Suspension Range - BikeRadar
> 
> If the 140mm RL2 (*not* external travel adjustable) travel tapered will cost 800$ or worse 800euros dont find it as an attractive price as Joel said....do you?
> 
> ...


I emailed X-Fusion last week regarding Trace pricing, but $700-850 isn't that far off the beaten path of 140mm fork pricing when compared to the Fox 34 or Revelations 140. Definitely not as ludicrous as Fox 34 pricing, but I was hoping it would be no more than $750 for the top Trace model. Then 15% off with Universalcycles.com coupon would be nice.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I think that's about right for X-Fusion's high-end products, though. For example, I bought a Vector Air HLR and it was $500, compared to $515 for a DHX-Air. I think they're going to make their inroads by delivering a premium product at a price that's still below the competition.


----------



## hillharman (Sep 8, 2011)

If I end up buying a Trace 140mm, it will be because I think it is the best fork available. The $200 savings over a Fox 34 will be a bonus.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

hillharman said:


> If I end up buying a Trace 140mm, it will be because I think it is the best fork available. The $200 savings over a Fox 34 will be a bonus.


It would be the best fork available, if they didn't bundle it with the Syntace15QR axle system. A 20mm axle would have been perfect.


----------



## MTBOaxaca (Oct 20, 2009)

*x fusion Trace*

I agree a 20mm axle would be a good option!


----------



## sheranian (Aug 1, 2012)

Does anyone know what the deal is with this fork? I emailed them last week and no response back? I don't want to be waiting to buy something that won't make it to market??


----------



## anomaly (Jun 18, 2007)

Per my last discussion with the X-Fusion rep it will be early Q1 before they are on the market.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

The upgraded Slide is also looking quite tasty. 15QR. 120mm travel. Tapered steerer. The only thing I am not too chuffed on is the upper rating of 180mm for rotor size....


----------



## ng.nikolov (Mar 31, 2011)

Any new information about when they will be available in UK?


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

So far their CS has been great. Still no response after 2 weeks of sending an email lol.


----------



## sheranian (Aug 1, 2012)

I've sent 2 emails as well with no reply. Probably not going to happen this year.


----------



## gcavy1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Shalom said:


> The upgraded Slide is also looking quite tasty. 15QR. 120mm travel. Tapered steerer. The only thing I am not too chuffed on is the upper rating of 180mm for rotor size....


I'm on a Tapered 120mm w/9mm QR Slide right now. Its a great fork. I'm sure only better with a 15QR.

The X-Fusion products are nice. The machined alloy caps/knobs are awesome!


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Just a FYI, most mfgs are at Interbike so, expecting prompt email responses from a week prior to a week after is a bit unrealistic. 

BUT, I did get a response from John Valera when I asked about the Trace and Vector Air HLR...a couple of weeks ago. He said no pricing yet, at least until after Interbike. No advanced damping (only rebound and lockout, no hi/low spd comp like the HLR) on the initial release...which is a huge bummer (for me)...while Fox is now going back to RC2 :thumbsup: I'd prefer to not ride Fox, but looks like I'm stuck w/ them for this next season.

Edit: I wonder if Avy will make a cart for the Fox 34 29er...


----------



## hillharman (Sep 8, 2011)

sheranian said:


> I've sent 2 emails as well with no reply. Probably not going to happen this year.


They told me 2013 when I emailed them months ago, and I expect that hasn't changed. Also, yeah... they are probably at Interbike.


----------



## friedhouse (Sep 13, 2012)

I was just at interbike and talked with them about the trace fork. According to them it will be available January 2013. The trace will come in 2 version price tags $750 for non-unicrown, and $850 for the unicrown (Both MSRP Prices). Only Syntace15QR axle system at the moment. (According to him they surveyed and 90% of the population wanted the 15qr), but he said if the need is there for the 20mm TA they will build it.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for posting, $850 is not too far off Fox 34 pricing. That's unfortunate.


----------



## friedhouse (Sep 13, 2012)

Again those are MSRP prices, the actual prices that places like jenson will be selling them at will most likely be 100-200 less maybe more. I must say the fork seemed the heaviest out of all of them. I think the 29er was around 4.3-4.5lbs..cant remember exactly. But the 34mm stanchions were rad. Also 2.5max tire.


----------



## sheranian (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks Friedhouse.That's sucks about no 20.... Did you happen to notice colors? Wondering if they will be both black and white.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Subscribed as I too a, very interested in this fork. Fried, not sure if you've hefted an F34, but they're also not light at nearly 4.5lbs AFAIK. I think that Evasive is right and that while their pricing may only be 20-30% less than similar Fox, they'll be of the same or higher quality, or at least so far with people I know who have their products.


----------



## joncmack (Jul 26, 2005)

Anybody know if the 140mm option will be available with straight 1-1/8" steerer?


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

joncmack said:


> Anybody know if the 140mm option will be available with straight 1-1/8" steerer?


According to PB, there will be.



> The Uni-Crown assembly will only available on X-Fusion's Trace series of 29er forks (there will is standard 1 1/8th option as well) for 2013, but expect it to pop up elsewhere in the lineup down the road.


X-Fusion Hilo SL - Interbike 2012 - Pinkbike


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

LyNx said:


> Subscribed as I too a, very interested in this fork. Fried, not sure if you've hefted an F34, but they're also not light at nearly 4.5lbs AFAIK. I think that Evasive is right and that while their pricing may only be 20-30% less than similar Fox, they'll be of the same or higher quality, or at least so far with people I know who have their products.


If you want a light 140mm fork, look at the Revelation 140. Recently bought one (2012 RCT3 20mm Maxle) and was surprised it was only 3 lbs 15 oz with a longer steerer than my Fox 34 Float (4.5ish lbs)

But at the end of the day, I stuck with the Float 34 as the Revelation was a lot more flexy under me, 230 lbs didn't help lol. Plus with its shorter A-2-C, my Honzo just felt weird with it, like it was a size smaller or something. I would have to run a lot more spacers under the stem to get it where I'd like it before with the 34, 25mm rise Chromag OSX bars, 50mm Thomson stem with only a 2.5mm spacer underneath.

It was a good experiment that was always in the back of my mind since I bought a Revelation RLT (and sold before trying) for my bike and getting a Talas 34 and finally a Float 34 and always wondered if the $$$ of the Fox stuff was worth it, especially if there would be such a difference in stiffness between the 32mm and 34mm fork. And price difference was equally shocking between the two, I paid $899 for my Float 34 in black brand new, the Revelation RCT3 was only $385, brand new take off from a SC TB LTc.

Another interesting thing was how much exposed stanchion there is on each fork, the Float 34 has well over 140mm of stanchion showing, but no matter how much I played with the Revelation's Dual Air settings, I was always under 140mm of exposed stanchion, closer to 135mm I'd say. And the fork had no spacers inside as well. I can definitely appreciate the single air set up of the Fox stuff and it was the biggest reason why I got rid of my first Revelation to begin with, especially after finding out Rockshox was ditching it for 2013 and moving forward with Solo Air.

And looks like the Trace fork is even shorter than the Revelation as the Trace's A-2-C is 546mm @ 140mm vs 548mm for the Rockshox, Fox is 552mm.


----------



## simenf (Nov 10, 2008)

Any news on this fork?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Yes, you will be able to buy them in 2013, no sooner, or at least that was the last word I got from them.


simenf said:


> Any news on this fork?


----------



## 29erchico (Jan 1, 2005)

An A-C of 546mm??? If a company is coming late to the party it might be a good idea to match the important standards of the class leader so that buying their offering is a simple bolt on. Since the A-C of the F34 29er is 552.8mm, when set at 140mm travel, X-Fusion is short of the A-C mark that most builders of 140mm capable 29er frames are designing for.

Most riders don't want to throw down for a sweet new frame with a slack HT and then install a shorter fork than it was designed for and thereby steepen the front end.

Now, if this fork can be set at 150mm travel and an A-C of 556mm, I could get stoked about the prospect...


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I can't see getting that worked up over 7mm. Your front tire choice and pressure could vary over at least half that length. And then there's the variable of whether the frame accepts zero stack headsets or not. The geo chart for the Banshee Prime quotes a 546mm a2c. The Marz 44 had a a2c of 547mm, IIRC and while there are too many variables in my experiences to say for certain, I don't think it gives up a lot to the Fox 34. Fox is the class leader, but mostly by default right now. It'll be interesting to see the X-Fusion offering in the wild, and what the 2013 trade shows may bring.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

evasive said:


> I can't see getting that worked up over 7mm.


I'll second this. It'll give you about 0.3 degrees difference in head angle vs the Fox, and that's at full extension. Where either of these forks sag on average in relation to one another is anyone's guess. I'd also say that frame designers would greatly appreciate the extra 7mm for head tube weld area. Most of these head tubes are beginning to look like a Dixie cup.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

evasive said:


> *I can't see getting that worked up over 7mm.* Your front tire choice and pressure could vary over at least half that length. And then there's the variable of whether the frame accepts zero stack headsets or not. The geo chart for the Banshee Prime quotes a 546mm a2c. The Marz 44 had a a2c of 547mm, IIRC and while there are too many variables in my experiences to say for certain, I don't think it gives up a lot to the Fox 34. Fox is the class leader, but mostly by default right now. It'll be interesting to see the X-Fusion offering in the wild, and what the 2013 trade shows may bring.


Maybe, maybe not, but I definitely didn't like how my Honzo rode and handled when I tried out a 548mm a2c 140mm RS Revelation on it after a full season with the Fox 34 Float 140mm. It's not much, but I had to take up the difference with spacers below the stem. I didn't like it at all, sold the fork and never looked back.


----------



## simenf (Nov 10, 2008)

It is in fact Fox who has put more height than required on their F34 fork when the others make do with less (well, who knows about how the new forks perform). More than 12mm EXTRA AC for the same travel going from F32 to F34 seems excessive. A shorter AC gives the frame designer more freedom in my opinion. It is not such a great idea to let the fork manufacturer dictate your frame design or HTA. However, spacers under the HT are not cool either.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I'd have to tend to agree that it's Fox who has a too tall A2C compared to all others. I've been happy with my F34, but imagine the A2C were shorter, you can then get more travel without changing the frames geo - as said most of the new bikes are designed around an A2C length of 546mm.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

eurospek said:


> Maybe, maybe not, but I definitely didn't like how my Honzo rode and handled when I tried out a 548mm a2c 140mm RS Revelation on it after a full season with the Fox 34 Float 140mm. It's not much, but I had to take up the difference with spacers below the stem. I didn't like it at all, sold the fork and never looked back.


29erchico's comment was about a2c and a shorter fork affecting the designed geometry, though, and that action is all underneath the headset. Achieving your preferred stack height is related, but not the same and spacers under the stem won't affect the a2c, obviously. Maybe that's why you didn't like it; I just can't imagine that I'd be that sensitive to it, given all the wiggle room in other variables.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

evasive said:


> 29erchico's comment was about a2c and a shorter fork affecting the designed geometry, though, and that action is all underneath the headset. Achieving your preferred stack height is related, but not the same and spacers under the stem won't affect the a2c, obviously. Maybe that's why you didn't like it; I just can't imagine that I'd be that sensitive to it, given all the wiggle room in other variables.


Check out post #38, the bike felt 'smaller' in the cockpit with the Revelation, nothing else has changed but the fork. Weird experiment for sure. Guess I'm just that sensitive.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

eurospek: Didn't you also mention that you measured less than 140mm of stanchion showing on your Rev? Any chance your weren't fealing a 7mm difference but something closer to 17mm?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

What other changes did you make when you did the fork swap? Did you move the saddle further back relative to the BB to take into account the steeper STA? Did you put on a shorter stem to bring you back so your cockpit was the same if you moved the saddle? I notice minute changes in bike setup, I have to adjust the angle of my saddle when I go from the "steep" setting to the "slack" setting and that's a 1 degree difference, but I can most assuredly feel the difference in tilt on the saddle. I don't generally worry to change anything with the stem most times, but I can feel it if I do adjust stem/bar height to account for the change in saddle height.



eurospek said:


> Check out post #38, the bike felt 'smaller' in the cockpit with the Revelation, nothing else has changed but the fork. Weird experiment for sure. Guess I'm just that sensitive.


----------



## simenf (Nov 10, 2008)

There are some nice pics of Brian Lopes riding a Ripley with what looks to be pre-production X-Fusion Trace 140 and a Microlite shock on the Ibis website. 


simenf - brainwashed by the big wheel mafia.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Was there a gun pointed at his head?


----------



## simenf (Nov 10, 2008)

He confirmed his enthusiasm and claimed the Ripley changed his perspective on Twitter. 


simenf - brainwashed by the big wheel mafia.


----------



## unclekittykiller (Mar 1, 2006)

Talked with x-fusion the other day, Trace w/ standard crown will be available mid January. Uni-crown is supposedly still 6+ months out due to technical difficulties. Bit of a bummer.


----------



## simenf (Nov 10, 2008)

That sucks. 


simenf - brainwashed by the big wheel mafia.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

That does indeed suck, I've just provisionally order a Trace 140 but there was no mention of it not having the uni-crown?!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Apparently the uni-crown is now an option which in my country is an additional £70 on top of the cost of the fork, the standard fork is going to be ready in March with the uni-crowns coming through towards the back end of the month.


----------



## ocean_29 (Mar 18, 2012)

Just J said:


> Apparently the uni-crown is now an option which in my country is an additional £70 on top of the cost of the fork, the standard fork is going to be ready in March with the uni-crowns coming through towards the back end of the month.


Hi, where did you find them ? Link ?

Do you know the cheapest trace 140 cost ? I think the simple rl2 w/o uni-crown (?)


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

ocean_29 said:


> Hi, where did you find them ? Link ?
> 
> Do you know the cheapest trace 140 cost ? I think the simple rl2 w/o uni-crown (?)


I spoke to xfusion, the UK distributor and my local bike shop who were able to give me the details I needed.


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

I'm joining this thread because I'm in the same boat... NO FRIGGIN responses from X-Fusion. Not good and they are dropping the ball... I may go with my other choice from Magura.

I sent them a message on their facebook yesterday about all the comments on their poor customer service, so I'll see if they respond to that.

Last I heard the Trace was rumored to be released in the "last part of Q1" which would be mid-end of March? I also heard it rumored that the gold-slick ano would not be on the forks this year after all. I had my LBS check on the QBP site yesterday and the other forks are listed, but no "trace" of the Trace... not even to put on a watch list.

Step it up X-fusion.


----------



## bigmike9699 (Aug 27, 2007)

Maybe they aren't replying because they have all of you emailing them again and again and again. 

Anyways, I have been told from two retailers, one American, one Canada, who both spoke with XFusion in their respective countries, and the North American ETA is March-May (a wide spread, yes, but cut them some slack, they are still a small company). No word on the uni-crown options. Right now, XFusion is apparently backlogged with the popularity of the Slide and dealing with that. 

Keep your panties on, it will be here (at least in North America) soon....


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

They have a phone number. If you want an answer badly enough to complain about it online, why not call them?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I've always found xfusion to be excellent with their response times and I'm in the UK and most US companies don't give a hoot about the UK market I've found.


----------



## NslrPrtn (Jul 10, 2012)

Here is the response that I received from them the same day I sent a message via their website regarding the availability of the Trace 140:

We are expecting our 2013 products to arrive early Feb.

Check back in with me then.

Cheers,

John Valera
X-Fusion-Shox USA
USA Sales/Service Manager
155 DuBois St.	
Santa Cruz CA 95060
Direct: 831.531.4120
Fax: 831.240.0555
Cell: 408.505.2836
[email protected]


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

They responded on the book of faces. I figured it might have been a website issue, but from reading all the previous posts thought maybe they are just bad at responding. I guess not. The Trace will be well worth the wait.

"email [email protected]. Website may not have been filtering emails properly. Trace will be available in March, Standard Tapered RL2 model will be MSRP-$579.99"

Amazing price for the spec list.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

duggus said:


> Amazing price for the spec list.


More than once I've compared them to Samsung circa ~10 years ago, when they were making products every bit as good as Sony but much cheaper because they didn't have the name recognition. I don't think it'll last, but it's great value now.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

duggus said:


> They responded on the book of faces. I figured it might have been a website issue, but from reading all the previous posts thought maybe they are just bad at responding. I guess not. The Trace will be well worth the wait.
> 
> "email [email protected]. Website may not have been filtering emails properly. Trace will be available in March, Standard Tapered RL2 model will be MSRP-$579.99"
> 
> Amazing price for the spec list.


I can't believe that the UK distributor is basically taking the Dollar price and putting a pound sign in front of it, it makes amazing value in the US but not so much over here.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I've also found their responses to be very prompt, almost immediate sometimes, to either e-mails or phone calls. Think Evasive has it right, name isn't so big now, but lots of bang for your $$, hoping their pricing stays relative in terms of the others and doesn't sky rocket into unreal ranges like the others.



Just J said:


> I've always found xfusion to be excellent with their response times and I'm in the UK and most US companies don't give a hoot about the UK market I've found.


Not to sound a smart ass, but isn't that about par for the course on anything sold in Britain as compared to the US? Back in the day when I was into photography I can remember going through the US and then onto Britain and that was pretty much what I found for camera equipment, jeans etc. If you want better prices check with somewhere like CRC who have buying power.


Just J said:


> I can't believe that the UK distributor is basically taking the Dollar price and putting a pound sign in front of it, it makes amazing value in the US but not so much over here.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

I've never received a reply via email, but they have picked up the phone every time that I've called.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Not to sound a smart ass, but isn't that about par for the course on anything sold in Britain as compared to the US? Back in the day when I was into photography I can remember going through the US and then onto Britain and that was pretty much what I found for camera equipment, jeans etc. If you want better prices check with somewhere like CRC who have buying power.


Not to also sound a smart ass but I wouldn't know as I've never tried ordering from the UK whilst living in the US, it is a sucky attitude though and one which should be encouraged in this day and ages where distance shouldn't really act as a boundary to business. Thankfully, as my point suggests, X-Fusion surprised me with their initial willingness to help.

The point I raised about the pricing is a typical problem in the UK, distributors of US brands tend to do the same or very similar practive of simply swapping the $ for a £ but we also have a 20% tax to absorb so it does become difficult to be competitive thanks to the reign of power our crappy governments have had for the past 60 years +!

Anyway this is bordering on the edge of being political and boring, I hope I get to try the X-Fusion Trace's soon but I'm having a hard time justifying when I can get the latest for 34 for just a little bit more...


----------



## parkyrides (Dec 19, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

duggus said:


> Standard Tapered RL2 model will be MSRP-$579.99"
> 
> Amazing price for the spec list.


Standard tapered means non unicrown right? I haven't seen that model listed anywhere, and I haven't seen any variant under 600$ yet. This comes in as a pleasant surprise, where can we pre-order? In the mean time, I'm a little skeptical.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Actually the MSRP I've seen is $549 for the "standard" version, guess we'll have to wait and see what they actually sell for, but no matter, I think excellent bang for your $$ compared to the likes of Fox. Hopefully I'll be bale to do a personal report in a few months times and compare to my Fox F34-140mm.



PissedOffCil said:


> Standard tapered means non unicrown right? I haven't seen that model listed anywhere, and I haven't seen any variant under 600$ yet. This comes in as a pleasant surprise, where can we pre-order? In the mean time, I'm a little skeptical.
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by duggus View Post said:
> ...


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

If they're really going for that cheap I'll be a guinea pig and throw one on the Paradox I'm building. Was looking at a Revelation 140mm instead but have always been interested in trying out X Fusion stuff.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Well I just got one of their Velvet 26"/650B forks in hand and am very impressed with the finish of it. Should have it installed onto the guys bike either tomorrow or day after and will see how it rides. Also just got an older model year 02 RL from them for my Prime and also very impressed with both the finish and performance of it - sits up nicely in it's travel, don't feel it working, but it does and when on the rough, very plush without a bunch of tweaking yet.



GTscoob said:


> If they're really going for that cheap I'll be a guinea pig and throw one on the Paradox I'm building. Was looking at a Revelation 140mm instead but have always been interested in trying out X Fusion stuff.


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

PissedOffCil said:


> Standard tapered means non unicrown right? I haven't seen that model listed anywhere, and I haven't seen any variant under 600$ yet. This comes in as a pleasant surprise, where can we pre-order? In the mean time, I'm a little skeptical.


Actually I was asking them about the Trace... all Trace models come with the unicrown. I think they just meant "standard" as the base model for Trace - the RL2. The RL2"R" comes with the remote lockout, and the RL2 "DLA" has the remote lockout and the down low adjustable travel.

I'm not that skeptical on price... they are a pretty new company yet and trying to get their foot in the door. The only way you can do that is to offer your products at a slim mark-up. Universal Cycles has the X-Fusion 2013 Slide 29er - Tapered Steerer, 120mm Travel, 15mm TA fork listed at $479... that comes with a remote lockout too!

That fork for the spec and price is also tempting me. No 34mm stanchions on that though... but not a big deal to me.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm clarifying this with the East Canada distributor by e-mail as we speak. Here is his version :

There is a standard tapered version (non Uni-Crown) but this version is only available to bike manufacturers and only in DLA version
All other tapered versions are Uni-Crown
Alternatively, you can have a non Uni-Crown straight 1 1/8 steer tube in either DLA or not
Then you have color limitations.

Here is the official X-Fusion listing (the last 2 are OEM only) :


```
TRACE RL2             22-SSFTCRL-120-303          TRACE RL2 120                   1 1/8           WHITE
TRACE RL2             22-SSFTCRL-120-301          TRACE RL2 120                   1 1/8           BLACK
TRACE RL2             22-SSFTCRLU-120-303         TRACE RL2 120                   UNI-CROWN       BLACK
TRACE RL2 DLA         22-SSFTCRLD-140-307         TRACE RL2 DLA 110-140           1 1/8           WHITE
TRACE RL2 DLA         22-SSFTCRLD-140-305         TRACE RL2 DLA 110-140           1 1/8           BLACK
TRACE RL2 DLA         22-SSFTCRLUD-140-303        TRACE RL2 DLA 110-140           UNI-CROWN       BLACK
TRACE RL2 DLA         22-SSFTCRLD-140-308         TRACE RL2 DLA 110-140           TAPER           WHITE
TRACE RL2 DLA         22-SSFTCRLD-140-310         TRACE RL2 DLA 110-140           TAPER           BLACK
```
He says they will be available mid march. Thanks to S4 Suspension for clarifying everything out!



duggus said:


> Actually I was asking them about the Trace... all Trace models come with the unicrown. I think they just meant "standard" as the base model for Trace - the RL2. The RL2"R" comes with the remote lockout, and the RL2 "DLA" has the remote lockout and the down low adjustable travel.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

OK, as I thought I had understood and just confirmed, there will be 3 steerer tube options for the TRACE, Straight 1.125", Tapered Press Fit and Tapered Uni-Crown. Straight and Tapered press fit will be the first available with the Uni-Crown coming a bit later, got late March as the expected date to see anything.


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

I wish they would get their site updated. Still confused where the RL2R comes into play, and if tapered comes in the white with black crown like on their website. Anyone confirm also if the gold slick ano is in or out?


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

LyNx said:


> OK, as I thought I had understood and just confirmed, there will be 3 steerer tube options for the TRACE, Straight 1.125", Tapered Press Fit and Tapered Uni-Crown. Straight and Tapered press fit will be the first available with the Uni-Crown coming a bit later, got late March as the expected date to see anything.


The pressed tapered are OEM only I've been told.



duggus said:


> I wish they would get their site updated. Still confused where the RL2R comes into play, and if tapered comes in the white with black crown like on their website. Anyone confirm also if the gold slick ano is in or out?


Been told they are in. The eastern Canada distributor guy I spoke with rode the Vengeance and Hilo SL with the Gold Slick Ano.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Seems it's available already in Germany, found some pics of the Trace installed on the 2Souls QH.


























Looks to be a great alternative to the Fox 34.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Have they ever listed the offset on the Trace? Looks almost like a G2 fork with really pronounced crown offset.


----------



## simenf (Nov 10, 2008)

No gold ano - looks pre-production. 


simenf - brainwashed by the big wheel mafia.


----------



## NslrPrtn (Jul 10, 2012)

Wrench Science is geared up for the RL2...


----------



## NslrPrtn (Jul 10, 2012)

They've been pushed back again...late March.


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

GTscoob said:


> Have they ever listed the offset on the Trace? Looks almost like a G2 fork with really pronounced crown offset.


Offset is 51mm so the same as G2.


----------



## anomaly (Jun 18, 2007)

simenf said:


> No gold ano - looks pre-production.
> 
> simenf - brainwashed by the big wheel mafia.


There is no gold ano for 2013 forks, the photos are of a production model.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

According to their east Canada distributor there is...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Actually sadly Cliff, I just got confirmation directly from John Valera that there will be NO "Gold Slick Ano" on any 2013 products, pushed back to 2014.



anomaly said:


> There is no gold ano for 2013 forks, the photos are of a production model.





PissedOffCil said:


> According to their east Canada distributor there is...


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

I confirmed with S4 Suspension and he said he spoke with X-Fusion yesterday and they are still confirming Gold Slick Ano for 2013. These rumors are really confusing... One way or another I paid a deposit on mine to be sure to get one ASAP, GSA or not! Should be mid/late march.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

You spoke to them and they spoke to someone at X-Fusion, I talked DIRECTLY to John Valera, USA Sales/Service Manager and he told me no 2013 GSA. Now what S4 may be referring to is the fact that you might get product in the year 2013 with GSA, but, it will actually be 2014 product released early.



PissedOffCil said:


> I confirmed with S4 Suspension and he said he spoke with X-Fusion yesterday and they are still confirming Gold Slick Ano for 2013. These rumors are really confusing... One way or another I paid a deposit on mine to be sure to get one ASAP, GSA or not! Should be mid/late march.


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

I'm forkless right now and am gonna need one soon. Think I'm gonna say screw it and get a 2013 Slide... those are pretty loaded as well with 15mm axle, 120 travel, remote lockout, tapered... and only $429.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

You might be right but as far as I know, there is no Trace on the market at the moment, so apart from semantics does it really make a difference if it's 2013 or 2014?

We'll see anyways, I'm only the messenger.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

duggus said:


> I'm forkless right now and am gonna need one soon. Think I'm gonna say screw it and get a 2013 Slide... those are pretty loaded as well with 15mm axle, 120 travel, remote lockout, tapered... and only $429.


Just did the same thing, picked up a 2012 Revelation RCT3 140mm for $423 shipped. I love RS stuff since it performs so well and is so easy to work on but have been itching to try out X Fusion on the last few bikes I've built up. Maybe next time.


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

I'm shopping for a new 140mm fork for my RIP and it is between the x-fusion and fox. The Marzocchi 44 micro ti i have on there just feels really sticky. I've had it apart (including opening the damper) to change oil and regrease everywhere, but I still don't like how it feels.

The trails are still covered in snow here in NH, so I can afford to wait. I'd love to try (or at least see) an x-fusion before ordering.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

It won't be the Trace I'm getting, getting a Velvet to run a 650B front on my Trance, but I'll give my thoughts on it when I get it. Already have a normal straight steerer Velvet for a guys bike and am pretty impressed with how it looks, waiting for a headset before I can install it or I'd have thoughts already - the Velvet I'm getting will be tapered.



JDM said:


> I'm shopping for a new 140mm fork for my RIP and it is between the x-fusion and fox. The Marzocchi 44 micro ti i have on there just feels really sticky. I've had it apart (including opening the damper) to change oil and regrease everywhere, but I still don't like how it feels.
> 
> The trails are still covered in snow here in NH, so I can afford to wait. I'd love to try (or at least see) an x-fusion before ordering.


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

JDM said:


> I'm shopping for a new 140mm fork for my RIP and it is between the x-fusion and fox.


I've been reading negative things about Fox lately and nothing but good things about X-Fusion... and I think for the top dollar model Trace you still wouldn't spend as much as a Fox and would get a much more burly fork. I'm in the same boat as you though wishing they were released so there would be some real-world ride reviews. Right now it is all pre-release ride reviews.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

Hoping for the Trace RL2 on my new bike. I called today and they said early April. If I can get my bike by the end of the second week of April I guess that will work otherwise I can get a Fox Float 34 for $175 more. Anyone with suggestions - wait or go for the Float 34 with the dumbed down CTD...


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

syadasti said:


> ... I can get a Fox Float 34 for $175 more...


I must have missed it, did you find pricing on the Trace 29 fork?


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

TroyS600 said:


> I must have missed it, did you find pricing on the Trace 29 fork?


Yes I was quoted on prices for a complete bike I was interested in. Any shop should be able to tell you, the fork is on BTI:

BTI | X-Fusion Shox Trace RL2 Air 1.5">1 1/8" 15-D 29" fork, 140mm - black


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

The fox can be had for $840. I think I will probably go that route in the end. 

Are you expecting to pay under $700 for the x-fusion?


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

JDM said:


> The fox can be had for $840. I think I will probably go that route in the end.
> 
> Are you expecting to pay under $700 for the x-fusion?


I'm not expecting anything, my dealer quoted me a $175 upgrade price for the Fox 34 vs the Trace RL2 but I need my delivered bike by April 15 at the latest.

The distributor said late March while Xfusion said early April. The OEM ships directly to both the distributor and Xfusion separately, so it could be the case.

I am not sure if the shop is sourcing from BTI or someone else.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Base model TRACE RL2 140mm lists for $549.99 MSRP, Uni-Crown version $659.99, highest price version of the Trace MSRP is $739.99 and that's the DLA (travel adjust) model with Uni-Crown, so yeah, I've a feeling he would easily get it for that ;-)



JDM said:


> The fox can be had for $840. I think I will probably go that route in the end.
> 
> Are you expecting to pay under $700 for the x-fusion?


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

LyNx said:


> Base model TRACE RL2 140mm lists for $549.99 MSRP, Uni-Crown version $659.99, highest price version of the Trace MSRP is $739.99 and that's the DLA (travel adjust) model with Uni-Crown, so yeah, I've a feeling he would easily get it for that ;-)


Wow so I guess I am getting a deal on the Fox 34 Float and paying about MSRP if I want the special order press fit Trace RL2 (unicrown won't be out until summer)? Guess there is no reason to wait for the Trace then?


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

I guess that would make the unicrown RL2 ~$560 at universal cycles (15% of MSRP). That sounds like a heck of a deal.

Without being able to test ride an x-fusion, I'm still leaning toward ordering the Fox.


----------



## cytoe (Jan 20, 2004)

I was going to wait for the Trace, but instead jumped on a black Fox 34 Float 150 from artscyclery for $768 shipped (15% off coupon). I may have to reduce it to 140, but I'm going to try it first.


----------



## hillharman (Sep 8, 2011)

cytoe said:


> I was going to wait for the Trace, but instead jumped on a black Fox 34 Float 150 from artscyclery for $768 shipped (15% off coupon). I may have to reduce it to 140, but I'm going to try it first.


Are you sure you bought a 29er fork? I didn't think the 150s were in the wild, other than on the front of the new Specialized Enduro 29.

Edit: cytoe! Loving my TB LTc rock plate. Latest generation is a thing of beauty.


----------



## cytoe (Jan 20, 2004)

yup. I got it last week. I think they got some exclusive run or something...Looks like they are sold out though. Good to hear you like the plate!


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

cytoe said:


> I was going to wait for the Trace, but instead jumped on a black Fox 34 Float 150 from artscyclery for $768 shipped (15% off coupon). I may have to reduce it to 140, but I'm going to try it first.


Don't they have travel specific cartridges now for the floats? CTD, no more internal travel adjustment, etc. What are they thinking?


----------



## cytoe (Jan 20, 2004)

syadasti said:


> Don't they have travel specific cartridges now for the floats? CTD, no more internal travel adjustment, etc. What are they thinking?


You can reduce travel on the F-series fork using spacers, but generally can't increase travel.


----------



## nolan17 (Jun 9, 2009)

I bought a used 2012 fox 34 talas and bought a new 2013 150mm internals from fox so I could get the extra travel. 

I really like X-fusion and was looking at the Trance but just couldn't wait for summer for the unicrown. Plus now that I could go to 150mm on my WFO in the front it was a done deal. Hopefully X-fusion comes out with a 160mm-ish 29er fork next year. 

-Nolan


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Well I don't have the Trace yet, but I just got a 2012 Velvet RL tapered and a 100mm HiLo post and quality looks and feels top notch. Velvet will be going on my old Trance 26er frame to run a 650B wheel and post is 30.9, so can switch between nearly all my frames except the Monkey. Really looking forward to giving both the post and fork a go and can't wait for the Trace to become available - have over a year now on my 2012 F34, so think I have a good enough idea of how it rides to compare.


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

Where was is stated that unicrown won't be available until summer? X-fusion is really dropping the ball for a lot of people with these delays and late releases... pretty sure all other manufacturers have had their 2013 forks out for awhile now. I wish someone from xfusion would post up on here and give some info on what the deal is... communicate with those interested.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

I should get my Unicrown Trace RL2 in 2 weeks if it clears customs in timely manner so it looks like it'S going to be available to the public very soon!


----------



## savo (Oct 15, 2009)

nolan17 said:


> I bought a used 2012 fox 34 talas and bought a new 2013 150mm internals from fox so I could get the extra travel.
> -Nolan


Where did you buy the 150mm internals? talas or float?


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

PissedOffCil said:


> I should get my Unicrown Trace RL2 in 2 weeks if it clears customs in timely manner so it looks like it'S going to be available to the public very soon!


I really hope you are right about this. I'm going to Colorado at the end of May, and really want the Trace on my bike for that trip. It's got to be Unicrown though...otherwise I wait.

Keep us posted.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

The eastern Canada distributor is waiting his shipment with my fork in it supposedly. I'll let everyone know of course!


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

Bikeradar also received a press-fit steerer for their review sample:

X-Fusion Trace RL2 29 Fork Review - BikeRadar


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

They call that a review?! It's 156 words, a few paragraphs. That's a facebook post, not a review!

They tested the straight steerer version. Does there even exist a long-travel 29er with a non-tapered headtube? Who would want that fork with a straight steerer?


----------



## simenf (Nov 10, 2008)

That is the sorry state of most bikeradar "reviews": very person dependent and generally extremely shallow. They do however have their exceptional bright moments that make you keep reading their site.


simenf - brainwashed by the big wheel mafia.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

Now pushed back to early May:

Ripley compatible forks - Page 2


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm going to say that's not the final deadline. I have a feeling people will not be riding one this season anytime soon. Keeps getting pushed back and back.


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

syadasti said:


> Now pushed back to early May:
> 
> Ripley compatible forks - Page 2





eurospek said:


> I'm going to say that's not the final deadline. I have a feeling people will not be riding one this season anytime soon. Keeps getting pushed back and back.


According to Hans at Ibis they will be arriving this week...
http://forums.mtbr.com/ibis/ripley-compatible-forks-844696.html#post10249580

And it was confirmed by Joel @ X-Fusion this evening in a response to an email I sent them earlier today (technically not this week as Hans stated but close enough)...
_*

We do have Trace's coming in next week, and they are 51mm offset. It can be ordered through JV and he can confirm the price.

I do agree with Hans on the offset.

Thank you,
Joel Smith | X-Fusion | O: (831)221-5047 | M: (402)304-2019 | skype: tomacfan*_


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

My distributor was pretty positive he was getting some very soon. He said that they were shipped already actually.

I asked for an update!


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

What I was told a few weeks ago when I talked to a shop and then Xfusion is that two separate shipments of press-fit were coming - end of this month for the distributor and early April for Xfusion. The unicrown version was delayed until late Spring/early summer.


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

Seriously disappointed in my first experience with X-Fusion service. First I was really hyped up about the Trace... well... the first post in this thread was from almost a year ago and it has been pushed back, and back, and back, and back...

SO... I ordered the 2013 Slide RL2... I got the *2012* Slide RL2.... sent back to Universal Cycles for them to figure it out... just got off the phone and Schmitty said he is still trying to sort it out, but it wasn't a QBP error... it is an X-Fusion error. Supposedly a bunch of 2012 forks with manuals with 2013 boxes and/or item numbers. What a mess.

At least I have my fat bike to hold me over, but the snow is melting and I'm itching to get my FS back up and operational.


----------



## hillharman (Sep 8, 2011)

Still a lot to learn in the boutique bikes and components world about how to release a product. I'm not over the moon with my Fox 34 CTD, but I'll have it Pushed before I consider replacing it.


----------



## hillharman (Sep 8, 2011)

I will say that starting this forum thread is my greatest e-biking accomplishment to date.


----------



## Tinier (Apr 13, 2006)

I've just recieved my Trace 29er fork today! I've got mine set at 110mm (For my Devinci Atlas), and I know how some of you guys would like to know the measurements. So here they are.

1916grams with a 265mm uncut tapered steerer and 15mm syntace QR on the fork.
The A-C is 510mm (This is set for 110mm travel, but can extend up to 140mm). The exposed stanchion for this is measured at 115mm. 

And the rake appears to be 51mm, give or take 1mm.

Edit: There's no slick gold ano, and the steerer is old bonded type. But I can't wait anymore, my Atlas frame has been sitting in the box since last August...she is begging to join her sister Dixon.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

Pressfit like I said. So I assumed you ordered it from a distributor rather than Xfusion direct since their ETA is further away?

I suppose the late Spring timeframe is for the unicrown.

I think SGA is delayed until 2014 model year.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks for the pics and info. So for us who deal in pounds that's just a smidge under 4.25lbs. Did you adjust the travel yourself or did your shop or X-Fusion do it for you?


Tinier said:


> I've just recieved my Trace 29er fork today! I've got mine set at 110mm (For my Devinci Atlas), and I know how some of you guys would like to know the measurements. So here they are.
> 
> 1916grams with a 265mm uncut tapered steerer and 15mm syntace QR on the fork.
> The A-C is 510mm (This is set for 110mm travel, but can extend up to 140mm). The exposed stanchion for this is measured at 115mm.
> ...


----------



## Tinier (Apr 13, 2006)

You're welcome. It's been ages since I've last posted in mtbr.

X-fusion did it for me. Apparently it's a ladder system with pins, I am supposed to be able to just undo the fork and change the pin to change the travel setting. If you guys need any other kind of measurements done on my fork, do let me know. It's easier to measure before I build my bike up with it. Going to find time this weekend to begin my build...I love building bikes as much as I love riding them!


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Tinier!


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Tinier said:


> I've just recieved my Trace 29er fork today!


Yeah baby! Thanks much for the pics - this thread needed some good news. Of course now you'll be expected to post a ride report after you hit the trail with it.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

I finally gave up. I found a barely used Fox Float 34 FIT RLC and given the uncertainty around the Trace, I chose to buy the Fox. The Trace doesn't have anything over the Fox except it's price so I couldn't pass the opportunity (the Fox was cheaper because it's used)

I really hope X-Fusion read this comment and readjust their game because they will lose many customers like me. THis is especially frustrating when you see them announcing new products when they can't even get this one out the door.


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

PissedOffCil said:


> I really hope X-Fusion read this comment and readjust their game because they will lose many customers like me. THis is especially frustrating when you see them announcing new products when they can't even get this one out the door.


Same deal here. Really not happy with them. They tried to assure Universal cycles that the "2013" slide's with the '12 graphics are 2013's. UC said I'm not alone and 3 others were sent back with the same issue. People want what they order and not what looks like a previous year.

I called it quits on x-fusion, took store credit and have a White Brothers loop on the way.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Anybody care about the performance or just the stickers?


----------



## 29erchico (Jan 1, 2005)

Good call on the Loop, great fork. It takes some getting used to but running 100% on the magnetic threshold, without any compression bleed is the way to go.

I have been running a Loop 140 on my 2012 Bandit 29 this past year and it rocks.


----------



## 29erchico (Jan 1, 2005)

PissedOffCil said:


> I finally gave up. I found a barely used Fox Float 34 FIT RLC and given the uncertainty around the Trace, I chose to buy the Fox. The Trace doesn't have anything over the Fox except it's price so I couldn't pass the opportunity (the Fox was cheaper because it's used)
> 
> I really hope X-Fusion read this comment and readjust their game because they will lose many customers like me. THis is especially frustrating when you see them announcing new products when they can't even get this one out the door.


I just bought a Fox F34 for my Covert 29 and I was looking forward to a X Fusion with the Unicrown. That and my ride was designed for the longer A-C of the F34 and I want the geo to be as designed. When I called and suggested that X Fusion make a Cane Creek compatible extra tall lower cup available, for riders with my A-C length concerns, they seemed decidedly underwhelmed. Do they really want to sell these forks or what?

As a manufacturing engineer, I could have a lower cup custom made. but why not make their forks 100% compatible for all the folks who are riding long travel 29ers that were designed for the F34 29er fork?


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

SS Hack said:


> Anybody care about the performance or just the stickers?


Performance is supposed to be good. The point is you don't deliver to your customer something they didn't order. And when you say you will have something on xx date and and then can't meet it and push it off even more times, your company doesn't come across as being very reliable. I'm sure you order mountain bike parts all the time and get things that aren't what you ordered and are fine with it, right?


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

duggus said:


> I'm sure you order mountain bike parts all the time and get things that aren't what you ordered and are fine with it, right?


Meh. If they made actual changes between the 2012/2013 forks I'd care. But the decal? Wouldn't care in the least.


----------



## hillharman (Sep 8, 2011)

car_nut said:


> Meh. If they made actual changes between the 2012/2013 forks I'd care. But the decal? Wouldn't care in the least.


The biggest problem in my view is that the big features they touted, like the gold slick ano and unicrown steerer, still have undetermined launch dates.


----------



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

Does anyone have any real world feedback on one of these yet? I'm trying to decide whether on nor to pull the trigger on one coming in in three weeks.


----------



## hillharman (Sep 8, 2011)

Rock Shox Pike.


----------



## Phatman (Mar 9, 2009)

hillharman said:


> Rock Shox Pike.


Hell yeah, I just read about them here: Riding RockShox's New 2014 Pike - First Look - Pinkbike

Will have to get some definitive prices but they're now on my shortlist.

From PinkBike:

2014 RockShox Pike Details
• Intended use: trail/all-mountain 
• Travel: 140 - 160mm (29'': 140 - 160mm, 27.5/26": 150 - 160mm)
• Air sprung
• New 'Charger' damper (sealed, serviceable) 
• External adjustments: rebound, low-speed compression, pedal assist (depending on model)
• Dual Position Air w/ 30mm travel adjustment (optional)
• 35mm stanchions w/ black hard anodizing 
• Redesigned 15mm Maxle Lite axle (no 20mm option)
• Steerer: taper only
• Wheel sizes: 26'', 27.5'', 29''
• Weight: 1838g/4.05lb (claimed, 160mm)
• Availability: May, 2013
• MSRP: $980 - $1085 USD


----------



## Phatman (Mar 9, 2009)

In my lbs today, making tentative enquiries regarding the Trace. Reported due date for unicrown model (cant remember if it was RC2 or whatever) from whoever was on the other end of the phone (eastern ontario dealer?) is end of June.

Just what I heard...


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

Can the trace be lowered? Every fork manufacturer replaced their 120mm 34mm stanchion forks with 140mm versions. Or given the axle to crown difference compared to fox, lowering to 130mm might work out well.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

dfiler said:


> Can the trace be lowered? Every fork manufacturer replaced their 120mm 34mm stanchion forks with 140mm versions. Or given the axle to crown difference compared to fox, lowering to 130mm might work out well.


Contact them directly. In my experience they usually respond to emails fairly quickly.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

Question submitted. I'll report back with the answer.


----------



## Ob1Hoagie (Jun 11, 2004)

Can the RS Pike's travel be lowered from 140mm ?


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

Answer from x-fusion:

"Absolutely!

You can request that travel when you order direct through us."

Edit:

Doing more searching I see that I missed the model number chart posted earlier that specifically lists 120mm versions. Sorry about that. 

It doesn't seem like any are for sale yet though. Their website is vague about specific models and availability. To me that suggests that there are still delays and they're hesitant to offer a guess because failing to meet a date again would be bad press.


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

dfiler said:


> To me that suggests that there are still delays and they're hesitant to offer a guess because failing to meet a date again would be bad press.


Yeah... maybe by the time they get the 2013 Trace available you can choose between that and the 2014 forks that the companies who actually release their products on time will have available 

It all worked out for me in the end though... I friggin love my White Brothers Loop 120 so far. The magnetic platform thing is awesome and really does work.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

The delays don't worry me. Instead I just tack it up to a young company gaining experience about how to make product announcements. Inexperienced companies tend to get excited and announce products too early. After a few missed release dates and accompanying criticism/backlash, they learn how not to build up expectations too early.

For instance, the wording on the website could be tweaked a bit so that customers don't start making plans only to have them dashed. I've been specing out a new nimble 9 to replace my current nimble 9. This time I'm going with a stiffer fork and was all set on buying a trace lowered to 120mm. The website lead me to believe it was already available with the uni-crown. Yet apparently it isn't actually available. A few sentences on the product page would have prevented me from getting lead down that path of disappointment.

With that said, x-fusion seems to have good products at a good price. Now that I'm aware that it isn't available yet, I can plan accordingly.


----------



## sdwhitey (Apr 3, 2010)

looks like these are available at bikewagon.com


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

sdwhitey said:


> looks like these are available at bikewagon.com


I'm (im)patiently waiting for these to be released. Unfortunately, bikewagon's site looks to be completely inaccurate with their description of X-fusion forks (29" Slant?). Given the confusion on whether or not the Trace is coming with Unicrown/gold slick, I'm hesitant to believe their product description for the Trace. Otherwise, I'd happily throw down for this right now.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

Email from x-fusion this weekend says that the current estimated release date is late june or july.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

dfiler said:


> Email from x-fusion this weekend says that the current estimated release date is late june or july.


Seriously? So their 2013 fork will be released _after _their 2014 Sweep? Their marketing department needs to get a hold on this crap quickly. I'm still at a loss as to what the actual fork specifications are going to be.

I'm mostly after this fork for the 51mm offset. I'm just about ready to pick up a 2012 Revelation off of Chain Reaction and buy a 51mm CSU from SRAM.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

Introducing a 2013 fork in 2013 still seems pretty reasonable to me. But yeah, we had our expectations raised by online previews a long time ago, which lead to disappointment when the release date slipped. Such is life. Lusting for a product which hasn't been released yet can be torturous. My only gripe at this point is that the x-fusion website lists the fork as if were on the market today, with no mention that it isn't actually available.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

dfiler said:


> Introducing a 2013 fork in 2013 still seems pretty reasonable to me.


Absolutely. I'm referring to the very recent press release of the *2014* Sweep which is quoted as being ready for purchase in *June *2013.


----------



## jack_steel (May 17, 2013)

Got a notification from a X-Fusion service partner in Italy. X-Fusion Trace RL2-DLA 140-110 is now available... I'm trying to find out if it is the uni-crown version or not.

http://www.bscshop.it/cpz25/jsp/index.jsp?lang=ENG&lang=ENG


----------



## dfinn (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm having a slight issue with mine, I can't figure out how to adjust where the QR level lines up. The owners manual makes it sound pretty easy, tighten down the axle, loosen the hex bolt at the end of the axle and adjust lever to desired position, then re-tighten hex bolt.

The problem I'm having is loosening the hex bolt doesn't seem to do anything on my axle, it still stays fixed to the axle. I've tried completely unthreading the hex bolt and even with the axle out of the fork, I can't get the QR level to move separately from the axle. Anyone else run into this? Am I missing something?


----------



## jcyance (Aug 22, 2007)

Seems the fork is now available at cambriabike.

X-Fusion Trace RL2 Air 29" Fork (100120524) at CambriaBike.com

Though for the DLA version, only non tapered is available to date.

X-Fusion Trace RL2 DLA Air 29" Fork (100120525) at CambriaBike.com


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

Hmmm, it says ships in 5 to 8 days instead of in stock.


----------



## doismellbacon (Sep 20, 2007)

dfinn said:


> I'm having a slight issue with mine, I can't figure out how to adjust where the QR level lines up. The owners manual makes it sound pretty easy, tighten down the axle, loosen the hex bolt at the end of the axle and adjust lever to desired position, then re-tighten hex bolt.
> 
> The problem I'm having is loosening the hex bolt doesn't seem to do anything on my axle, it still stays fixed to the axle. I've tried completely unthreading the hex bolt and even with the axle out of the fork, I can't get the QR level to move separately from the axle. Anyone else run into this? Am I missing something?


If its like the Velvet's, then you just need to remove the little bolt completely and the lever should slide straight off the end of the thru axle, which is really just a big hex head bolt, and the lever is like a mini closed-end wrench that stays attached to the bolt head.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

jcyance said:


> Seems the fork is now available at cambriabike.
> 
> X-Fusion Trace RL2 Air 29" Fork (100120524) at CambriaBike.com
> 
> ...





dfiler said:


> Hmmm, it says ships in 5 to 8 days instead of in stock.


Cambria Bike isn't the most reliable online vendor. I'd steer clear of them.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

Universal cycles is now showing the tapered RL and 1-1/8" DLA as being in stock. BTI is also showing stock for the same.

I have no idea as to what configuration these are, but the pictures on both BTI and Universal show what appears to be a Unicrown with no slick anodize.

Universal Cycles -- X-Fusion Trace RL2 Air 29" Fork
Universal Cycles -- X-Fusion Trace RL2 DLA Air 29" Fork


----------



## cisko777 (May 28, 2013)

dfiler said:


> Hmmm, it says ships in 5 to 8 days instead of in stock.


 I just bought it from Bike company located in bake parkway CA....
they are top and well built.performance wise!!! excellent!!! good job xfusion,think theres like 5 more left at the shop.check them out on google


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

Any pics? Does it have the Uni-crown or Gold ano?


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

cisko777 said:


> I just bought it from Bike company located in bake parkway CA....
> they are top and well built.performance wise!!! excellent!!! good job xfusion,think theres like 5 more left at the shop.check them out on google


Can.you,say!!!SPAM.?.

This sounds like their Taiwanese manufacturer trying to give them a positive shout out to make up for all the many, many delays


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

I ordered from Cambria bikes on 5/20/13 and have found out today (5/29/13) that they're not in stock and can't get them until an estimated date of 8/19/13.


----------



## cisko777 (May 28, 2013)

im not Taiwanese mah brother!! ;-),im just saying and letting our bikers know how im happy with my purchase.i just used it last week at mission trails and la tuna canyon in LA and its a wow! im so impressed.btw im new to this forum but im a big mtb enthusiast.bike on folks!!!


duggus said:


> Can.you,say!!!SPAM.?.
> 
> This sounds like their Taiwanese manufacturer trying to give them a positive shout out to make up for all the many, many delays


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

dfiler said:


> I ordered from Cambria bikes on 5/20/13 and have found out today (5/29/13) that they're not in stock and can't get them until an estimated date of 8/19/13.


Guess you missed post #165.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

eurospek said:


> Guess you missed post #165.


Yep. Par for the course at Cambria. Actually, not really. They usually would have strung you along for another week before telling you.

Universal came through as always for me(and $100 cheaper than Cambria). Brown Santa is arriving tomorrow for an early Festivous. Still have no idea what I bought. Uni-crown? Gold Ano? Who knows. Guess we'll find out soon.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

I had already ordered before post 165. I've switched my order to another retailer that is showing a stock of 2, now 1. Cambria bikes didn't notify me, I contacted them after seeing their stock status change. 

Note though that it is the same price everywhere unless I'm missing something. Universal cycles is one of my favorite shops but their price is the same as everywhere else.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

dfiler said:


> Note though that it is the same price everywhere unless I'm missing something. Universal cycles is one of my favorite shops but their price is the same as everywhere else.


VIP15 code at Universal is good for 15% off orders over $300. $699 x .85 = $594 w/free shipping.


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

car_nut said:


> VIP15 code at Universal is good for 15% off orders over $300. $699 x .85 = $594 w/free shipping.


Yup... love this about them too... new discount codes every month. For those interested, sign up for their newsletter and they will send you the codes.



car_nut said:


> Still have no idea what I bought. Uni-crown? Gold Ano? Who knows. Guess we'll find out soon.


I think it is official that gold ano is out... but you may be getting the uni-crown. On the UC site it says "Aluminum steerer with 34mm aluminum stanchions fixed into a *forged aluminum crown*". May be wrong... but I think that means uni-crown? They should state it as 1-piece or uni-crown to not confuse folks.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

duggus said:


> I think it is official that gold ano is out... but you may be getting the uni-crown. On the UC site it says "Aluminum steerer with 34mm aluminum stanchions fixed into a *forged aluminum crown*". May be wrong... but I think that means uni-crown? They should state it as 1-piece or uni-crown to not confuse folks.


Yeah, my expectation is no gold ano but with the Uni-crown. Most crowns are forged, so that description is ambiguous. I'm going off the color, since the BTI website was updated to show an all black crown/steerer. Prior photos had the tapered steerer in the typical natural color aluminum anodize. That's not much to go on, but we'll see.

Likewise, the BTI photo shows gray stanchions. What has me curious is that most other vendors are listing the description as "gold anodize" and have pictures clearly showing gold ano 

My luck it'll have neither and the next shipment will have both :madman:


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

duggus said:


> Yup... love this about them too... new discount codes every month. For those interested, sign up for their newsletter and they will send you the codes.


Just stick with VIP10 and VIP15, that code hasn't changed for years.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

duggus said:


> I think it is official that gold ano is out... but you may be getting the uni-crown. On the UC site it says "Aluminum steerer with 34mm aluminum stanchions fixed into a *forged aluminum crown*". May be wrong... but I think that means uni-crown? They should state it as 1-piece or uni-crown to not confuse folks.


Not to poo poo on your hopes, but wouldn't you think they'd make resellers make a big deal about the uni-crown, if it is indeed what you're getting?
"Fixed in a forged crown" to me, implies a separate tube...but hey, I do hope you get the uni-crown one!


----------



## pinkey (May 8, 2012)

i read somewhere that gold ano with unicrown should not be here until fall due some production issues. dunno if that info is still up to date


----------



## Jamie_MTB (Nov 18, 2004)

I was told the same in the UK


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

Received mine from Universal Cycles. No Uni and no gold ano. I was expecting as much, but hoping for more 

Installed and ridden twice. Very happy so far.


----------



## gmk (Aug 17, 2007)

pinkey said:


> i read somewhere that gold ano with unicrown should not be here until fall due some production issues. dunno if that info is still up to date


:-(


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah I got mine for a review and he said that the Unicrown and the DLA is not available yet...no time specifics. I love my fork...so far it feels awesome, will letcha know how it fairs the next few months.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

mudpuppy said:


> Yeah I got mine for a review and he said that the Unicrown and the DLA is not available yet...no time specifics. I love my fork...so far it feels awesome, will letcha know how it fairs the next few months.


Hmmm, i was assuming unicrown because that is what is pictured. Did you get the straight or tapered?

x-fusion really needs to get their **** together and communicate with customers as to what product they are actually selling. Delays are tolerable but advertising that your fork has a feature when it actually doesn't is inexcusable. x-fusion, update your website to not list forks with features they don't have. It needs to list exactly what customers will get if they buy a fork.

And this is coming from someone who has defended x-fusion for missing release dates.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

dfiler said:


> Hmmm, i was assuming unicrown because that is what is pictured. Did you get the straight or tapered?


I just bought mine from Universal. Tapered RL2 and it came with a traditional steerer/crown, no gold ano.



dfiler said:


> x-fusion really needs to get their **** together and communicate with customers as to what product they are actually selling. Delays are tolerable but advertising that your fork has a feature when it actually doesn't is inexcusable. x-fusion, update your website to not list forks with features they don't have. It needs to list exactly what customers will get if they buy a fork.


Agreed, wholeheartedly. I was hoping for a Unicrown since that is what the updated pictures showed at both Universal and on BTI. I figured it was a 50/50 chance at best given their poor communication. I'm happy with the fork and don't feel like I'm missing anything without the Uni/gold, however if they're available with those features in a month at the same price I'm not going to be happy.


----------



## pinkey (May 8, 2012)

i think gold ano is not that important (or?) but the unicrown would be really really nice. if i understand it right that would eliminate the creaking at the CSU where many fox and rock shox fork suffer and maybe save some weight.

x-fusion marketing is not the best ^^. 
wanted to wait for a trace for my prime aswell, but bought a revelation and it was a good choice. so many nice rides so far. way better then waiting


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

dfiler said:


> x-fusion really needs to get their **** together and communicate with customers as to what product they are actually selling. Delays are tolerable but advertising that your fork has a feature when it actually doesn't is inexcusable.


This is what has pissed me off so bad and why I said screw it all together. Nothing gets updated or communicated! Everyone who has had one of their forks has said really positive things... but you can't friggin expect to be successful with the way they have been going here. I'm still following this thread because it is like a bad movie and you just want to see the ending to get it over with


----------



## hillharman (Sep 8, 2011)

duggus said:


> This is what has pissed me off so bad and why I said screw it all together. Nothing gets updated or communicated! Everyone who has had one of their forks has said really positive things... but you can't friggin expect to be successful with the way they have been going here. I'm still following this thread because it is like a bad movie and you just want to see the ending to get it over with


They had a real chance to penetrate the market when the 2013 CTD Fox 34 was the only competition. Now the Pike is out and Fox is finally improving their options. They blew it.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Mine is plain tapered RL. I saw a video of Lopes at the Enduro Worlds a few weeks back and he didn't even have the unicrown or gold. No worries because so far this forks feels excellent!


----------



## Projectnortheast (Mar 29, 2011)

Just put in an order for my trace 140 fork last night. Here's the skinny.... I bought from Bikeco in cali.. they are who I've been using for shocks/forks for my ibis bikes.. I have an HD an building up a ripley now. An they know there stuff when it comes to ibis.. being brian lopes mech. an all .. so I bought a 140 black trace for 579 shipped, which I thought was a steal of a deal. They have 2 left in black. They DO NOT have unicrown or the coating. They said they will not have that on the forks till next release if even then, so don't hold your breath. Also, bikeco said it's not going to be a night an day difference, very minimal at the most. They recommended the fork saying out of the box it's the best fork available.. performing better than the fox out of the box. He also said.. you would have the option later of buying the upper, which is the only change coming with the coating an unicrown the lowers and dampers etc.. all the same. Mention my name here on MTBR if you order one.. 2 left in black...


----------



## NslrPrtn (Jul 10, 2012)

manchvegas said:


> Just put in an order for my trace 140


Tapered? Which model?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I ordered my white Trace 140's with tapered steerer the other day, the Xfusion UK distributor had 2 left, 1 now! Looking forward to trying them out on my SB95c which I was going to run Pikes on but seeing as they wont be here until August I might actually not have to bother!


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

manchvegas said:


> Just put in an order for my trace 140 fork last night. Here's the skinny.... I bought from Bikeco in cali.. they are who I've been using for shocks/forks for my ibis bikes.. I have an HD an building up a ripley now. An they know there stuff when it comes to ibis.. being brian lopes mech. an all .. so I bought a 140 black trace for 579 shipped, which I thought was a steal of a deal. They have 2 left in black. They DO NOT have unicrown or the coating. They said they will not have that on the forks till next release if even then, so don't hold your breath. Also, bikeco said it's not going to be a night an day difference, very minimal at the most. They recommended the fork saying out of the box it's the best fork available.. performing better than the fox out of the box. He also said.. you would have the option later of buying the upper, which is the only change coming with the coating an unicrown the lowers and dampers etc.. all the same. Mention my name here on MTBR if you order one.. 2 left in black...


Thanks, i just ordered a tapered 140 black from them. It isn't clear if that's what they have in stock but they'll call if not. $579 is closer to the 1-1/8 version. Which did you order?


----------



## Projectnortheast (Mar 29, 2011)

dfiler said:


> Thanks, i just ordered a tapered 140 black from them. It isn't clear if that's what they have in stock but they'll call if not. $579 is closer to the 1-1/8 version. Which did you order?


Ordered black tapered RL2 140.. I do all my dealings with them over the phone.. I don't like they're website an the guys over there Chris/Nate aren't affraid to stay on the phone to answer all your questions an do the whole transaction over the phone.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Manchvegas - ok man, you sucked me in. My Trace is on the way from Bikeco! I gave your user ID and got the $579 delivered price. Thank you! 

I was going to wait for Unicrown, but who the frek knows when that will actually be available. Knowing that I should be able to update it at later time, plus a good price right now tipped the scales for me. I'm glad that X-fusion put out a sanely priced 34mm 29er fork.

I am going to Park City UT for the 4th of July, so I'll get to really put this baby to the test. It's going on my GT Sensor 9r. I'm so freakin' pumped!


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks so much! I spoke with Chris and he was able to confirm they had one for me, a tapered black rl2.

Even better, they can send it out as 120mm, which is exactly what I was looking for, a tapered 120mm fork with 34mm stanctions. There are other travel adjustable forks that can do 120mm, but I prefer one that is mechanically lowered so that stiction isn't introduced by the travel adjust.

If anyone else orders and gets the last one, be sure to post back here so we aren't harassing such a helpful shop after they run out.

[edit]

Seeing the post above this, I think bikeco is sold out now too.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

dfiler said:


> Thanks so much! I spoke with Chris and he was able to confirm they had one for me, a tapered black rl2.
> 
> Even better, they can send it out as 120mm, which is exactly what I was looking for, a tapered 120mm fork with 34mm stanctions. There are other travel adjustable forks that can do 120mm, but I prefer one that is mechanically lowered so that stiction isn't introduced by the travel adjust.
> 
> ...


How easy is it to change the travel on these forks? I'd like to try them as 140 and 120 on my bikes.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

That requires opening it up and moving a pin to a different hole. For some people this is child's play and for others it is something they'd have a shop do.

Or if you get the DLA version, that is adjustable on the fly.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Just J said:


> How easy is it to change the travel on these forks? I'd like to try them as 140 and 120 on my bikes.


According to Kara at Bikeco, the lowers need to come off to do the travel change. She also indicated that if you get a 120 fork, you can remove the spacer to get 140mm. However the 140 forks don't ship with a spacer, so you'd need to get one to change it to 120.

130 would actually be perfect for me, but I went ahead and got the 140.

Kara didn't mention to me how many were left, but she did offer me the choice of getting a 120 or a 140.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks guys.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

It is official bikeco is sold out now too.

I just got a shipping confirmation call from them and chatted a bit, laughing about how they received 6 calls today. They're definitely a great shop, knowledgeable and helpful!

Mine is the last one they had so neener neener suckers!


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

LOL. I had been trying to get hold of Bikeco this morning, but couldn't get them on the phone. I didn't post anything until I had ordered...didn't want to cause a stampede until mine was on the way heh heh.

I also called Universal Cycles this morning, and they said they didn't have any and didn't know when they would be getting them in.

It's actually kind of funny to see people rushing to buy $600 bicycle forks before they sell out. Only in America.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

So whats the big deal about the slick gold ano? Most everybody in my riding circle with the Kashima coating on their Fox forks has had problems with it wearing off. 

I'm not sure if this is a good comparison, but it's enough for me to think twice before purchasing.


----------



## Projectnortheast (Mar 29, 2011)

haha, your welcome guys.. I figured I'd share the info like others said.. AFTER I had mine on the way haha! Appreciate the name drops as well.. I don't do alot of business with them, but they are always trying to talk me into buying everything through them. Talked to chris this afternoon cuz he's workin on a crank setup for my new rig an he said he was blown away by everyone on MTBR selling them out of the forks haha! I should have mine wed.. but sadly won't be ready to ride on my bike for weeks (waiting on parts) Post back some ride reports when you fellas get em!


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Will do. I got my tracking number a few hours after placing the order. When a girl answered, I thought that maybe she was just an order-processor, but she definitely knew her stuff. They do seem like a great shop to deal with, so I may check them out in the future for other items.


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

Just J said:


> I ordered my white Trace 140's with tapered steerer the other day, the Xfusion UK distributor had 2 left, 1 now! Looking forward to trying them out on my SB95c which I was going to run Pikes on but seeing as they wont be here until August I might actually not have to bother!


I have one in black coming for my sb95c build too!


----------



## Phatman (Mar 9, 2009)

This recent flurry of activity has reignited my interest in the Trace, i'd almost drifted away to a pair of Revelations but now I'm conflicted again. 

If anyone wants to weigh in with a subjective comparison i'd be all ears. 120mm-140mm, possible interested in DLA/Dual Position, intended for a Chromag Surface.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Can't compare to a Rev as never ridden one, but the Trace I installed on my friends TB a few weeks back felt butta out the box and has super arch clearance if you like to ride big tyres AND get into some mud etc. FYI, I've owned RS Reba V1, Manitou Minute and now ride a Fox F34 Factory fork with Kashima, which also was butta out the box and can't say I felt any difference between it and the Trace.

You have 2 bikes and were going to take a risk on a new fork and buy two, WOW, bold fellow  


Phatman said:


> This recent flurry of activity has reignited my interest in the Trace, i'd almost drifted away to a *pair of Revelations* but now I'm conflicted again.
> 
> If anyone wants to weigh in with a subjective comparison i'd be all ears. 120mm-140mm, possible interested in DLA/Dual Position, intended for a Chromag Surface.


----------



## Phatman (Mar 9, 2009)

hmmm... gramatical confusion... fork/forks

Made me think of Fork handles/Four Candles: The two ronnies - Fork handles - YouTube


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

You could buy 2 xfusion trace for a lil more than one pike/fox....


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

yeti575inCA said:


> You could buy 2 xfusion trace for a lil more than one pike/fox....


That is a good idea but then I would need 2 frames & group sets etc, But I like the way you are thinking.


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

Lol who needs an excuse to have more than one bike lol


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I collected mine from my local shop earlier today and my first in the box impressions are that that extra girth of the stanchions is really noticeable in terms of looks and stiffness, the quality of the finish is great although the decals could be nicer. I weighed them and they came out at 4.3 lbs with an uncut steerer.

I can't wait to get my frame to be able to build the bike up and give them a whirl!


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

It exists!

Here's an RL2 set at 120mm. Tapered steerer but no unicrown.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Yeah they do, built this bike weeks ago with a 120mm version. As said, no uni-crown and no GSA.


dfiler said:


> It exists!


----------



## vermontbryan (Oct 12, 2004)

I have a few rides on my Trace RL2 DLA with 1.5 tapered steer tube and 15mm thru axle. I ride a 2010 GF HiFi Pro 29er, and got the Trace to replace a Fox F100 RLC with 32mm stanchions and 9mm QR. I was hoping to eliminate side to side flex when riding in rock gardens and the feeling of the wheel tucking when braking, and to slow the steering a bit by adding a little more travel kind of like the Rumblefish. The Trace was appealing to me because it has 51mm crown offset like the G2 forks. After a couple rides I would say that the ride quality of the Trace and the ability for the damper to smooth out the small stuff and also blow through sharp impacts is on par with the Fox fork. With the Trace the bike steers and tracks much better in rock gardens as hoped, and no detectable aft flex while braking. No complaints at all, and the only change I would make to the Trace is to add the ability to tune hi/lo speed compression damping so it could be optimized for the bike, rider, conditions, etc. Understand that this would add cost and weight, but I would gladly trade the lockout for compression adjustability…..


----------



## Ob1Hoagie (Jun 11, 2004)

vermontbryan said:


> I have a few rides on my Trace RL2 DLA with 1.5 tapered steer tube and 15mm thru axle. I ride a 2010 GF HiFi Pro 29er, and got the Trace to replace a Fox F100 RLC with 32mm stanchions and 9mm QR. I was hoping to eliminate side to side flex when riding in rock gardens and the feeling of the wheel tucking when braking, and to slow the steering a bit by adding a little more travel kind of like the Rumblefish. The Trace was appealing to me because it has 51mm crown offset like the G2 forks. After a couple rides I would say that the ride quality of the Trace and the ability for the damper to smooth out the small stuff and also blow through sharp impacts is on par with the Fox fork. With the Trace the bike steers and tracks much better in rock gardens as hoped, and no detectable aft flex while braking. No complaints at all, and the only change I would make to the Trace is to add the ability to tune hi/lo speed compression damping so it could be optimized for the bike, rider, conditions, etc. Understand that this would add cost and weight, but I would gladly trade the lockout for compression adjustability&#8230;..


How much do you weigh ?


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

I did a little write-up to preview the forks on my blog...
The Mountain Bike Life: X-Fusion Trace RL2 - Product Preview


----------



## vermontbryan (Oct 12, 2004)

170 lb


Ob1Hoagie said:


> How much do you weigh ?


----------



## JeroenK (Oct 3, 2005)

vermontbryan said:


> I have a few rides on my Trace RL2 DLA with 1.5 tapered steer tube and 15mm thru axle.


Can you comment on how the DLA functions? Any differences in spring rate in the 110 position?

I am curious, because of all the RS Dual Position Air comments. First, they seem to lose travel. Also, by design the short travel setting has a much more linear spring rate. Only suitable for climbing, some say, because it is quite easy to bottom out in the short travel setting.


----------



## solitone (Apr 27, 2011)

NslrPrtn said:


> Wrench Science is geared up for the RL2...


Why the 140mm is cheaper than the 120mm and the 100mm? Isn't it the same fork, with a mere spacer adjustment?


----------



## JeroenK (Oct 3, 2005)

You mean the $15 difference? Maybe because it is delivered from the factory in 140 and that's for the effort to change the travel? The €15 seems in line with the amount of work needed. Yes it is a 'mere spacer adjustment', but you have to dissasemble the lowers to do it. I do not know what the service procedure is, but chances are it requires relubing it with a small amount of fork oil and installation of new bolt washers or O-rings.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Actually they have travel specific version of the fork AFAIK and then you can buy a 140mm and set travel down as you want to as low as 80mm, again AFAIK from all the reading and contact I've had with them. AFAIK _(and I trust the info)_ the 140mm costs the same as the 100mm to the dealers, so if there's a price difference, it's the shop that's doing that, not X-Fusion and they might be doing it as they order less of them, or they sell slower, don't know, maybe if they order enough they as would be expected get a bit more off, so volume discount comes into play.



solitone said:


> Why the 140mm is cheaper than the 120mm and the 100mm? Isn't it the same fork, with a mere spacer adjustment?


----------



## solitone (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you both for your hints. Is it also possible to set travel up to 140 from a lower travel fork e.g. 100mm?

Or does "travel specific version of the fork" mean lower forks are limited--have shorter stanchions?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Yes, some of the forks with lesser travel have stanchions specific to that travel, so you wouldn't be able to extend the travel up. best bet if you think you might want to try 140mm travel is to get one of them and then lower the travel if you want/need to. I don't know if there's some marking on the box, fork or what on the ones that are travel specific.


solitone said:


> Thank you both for your hints. Is it also possible to set travel up to 140 from a lower travel fork e.g. 100mm?
> 
> Or does "travel specific version of the fork" mean lower forks are limited--have shorter stanchions?


----------



## in-vico (Oct 3, 2012)

Seems that the bike company have the Trace with UniCrown and Gold Slick Ano in stock!
100$ more for these options.
shop here: The Bike Company - Powered by ironfly internet
pictures here: X-Fusion UniCrown one piece crown assembly | MyBikeStand.com


----------



## in-vico (Oct 3, 2012)

Maybe these are noob questions but...

1)When you lockout the fork, will the fork lock sagged?(locked at static height when you are on the bike and turn the lever)
Or will the fork extended to the top of its travel when locked???

So, if the fork lock sagged, is there an advantage to have the DLA option in the case of a long and slow climb? ("~100mm sagged height locked" versus "110mm DLA setup")?


----------



## solitone (Apr 27, 2011)

I would say that it initially locks sagged, but as soon (less than a second?) as you release weight from it, it will extend. 

So, in practice it'll lock out extended ;-)


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

The instructions say that the angle of the axle lever can be adjust by loosening the small bolt that attaches it to the axle. However with the small bolt removed, the lever is still locked to the axle.

Is there some kind of trick to get that to work? Has anyone else adjusted the angle of the axle lever/handle?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I HIGHLY doubt they have any with GSA as that was scrapped for this years models because they were not getting consistent results and have not heard anything different directly from X-Fusion.



in-vico said:


> Seems that the bike company have the Trace with UniCrown and Gold Slick Ano in stock!
> 100$ more for these options.
> shop here: The Bike Company - Powered by ironfly internet
> pictures here: X-Fusion UniCrown one piece crown assembly | MyBikeStand.com


AFAIR from the one I got for a friend (and with most forks) the lock out is to max travel. To me travel adjust is a waste of time, unless you are using it on a bike not specifically designed for the tallest travel setting, or more specifically for the lowest setting - _i.e. you have an XCish frame designed around 100mm travel, but it feels a bit sketchy on those steep DHs, so you get a travel adjust fork which you use in the lowest setting the majority of the time and only extend out to the longest travel on those really steep, sketchy DHs._



in-vico said:


> Maybe these are noob questions but...
> 
> 1)When you lockout the fork, will the fork lock sagged?(locked at static height when you are on the bike and turn the lever)
> Or will the fork extended to the top of its travel when locked???
> ...


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

The lockout works as solitone describes above. It locks out the compression circuit of the damper, but not the rebound. As you go over bumps and un-weight the fork, it will extend but the lockout will prevent it from compressing any further. This means you'll be at full extension in about two pedal strokes.

The quick release handle is on a splined interface with the axle. Once you remove the screw, you should be able to pull the handle off and then reattach it at the angle you desire.

I've now got a couple months on mine and have nothing but good things to say about it. I'm probably ready for a service actually so I'll drop the lowers sometime soon and change the lube.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

car_nut said:


> The quick release handle is on a splined interface with the axle. Once you remove the screw, you should be able to pull the handle off and then reattach it at the angle you desire.


Thanks for the confirmation.

Hmmm, i'll have to figure out a way to pry it off. When initially setting up the fork I tried to remove it to adjust the angle, but failed. I even tried with a pair of putty knives and screw drivers but it didn't budge. Unless there is a better way, I'll try locking the axle in a vise and hammering the lever off with a screw driver, alternating sides with each strike.


----------



## in-vico (Oct 3, 2012)

The link that I posted from thebikeco is suposed to show forks that are actually in theire stock, so.... yes GSA is already available. You can see it too and with weights comparisons on they last instagram picture/post.


----------



## in-vico (Oct 3, 2012)

Trace weights here:
Instagram


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Yes, I had to adjust the angle on the one I sorted for my friend, had no issues except you need to remove the bolt completely AFAIR, no other issues doing it.


dfiler said:


> The instructions say that the angle of the axle lever can be adjust by loosening the small bolt that attaches it to the axle. However with the small bolt removed, the lever is still locked to the axle.
> 
> Is there some kind of trick to get that to work? Has anyone else adjusted the angle of the axle lever/handle?


----------



## in-vico (Oct 3, 2012)

After reading some reviews of DLA style forks, it seems that most of the owners never use the Iow travel setting.
I have never tryed one myself but am quite surprised. The idea sounds good... theoricaly...?!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Well I truly do hope they've got the GSA sorted and what forks are coming now have it, but gave me confidence in the company to know they weren't ready to just let sub par quality run just because.



in-vico said:


> The link that I posted from thebikeco is suposed to show forks that are actually in theire stock, so.... yes GSA is already available. You can see it too and with weights comparisons on they last instagram picture/post.


----------



## in-vico (Oct 3, 2012)

I have read somewhere that Talas is less sensitive on small bumps than Float because of the stiction in the dual position system.
Can somebody say if the X-fusion DLA system has the same downside?


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

I think all travel adjust forks don't quite work as well as there none travel adjust counter parts.

I have run many travel adjust forks in my time, I tended to use the travel adjust a lot in the 1st couple of weeks & the over a short time just end up using in the long setting only.

I have a X-fusion Trace DLA fork sitting in a box that I got a good deal on, I might fit it this weekend & see what I think.

One of my friend who's opinion I trust really rates them, Even likes it more than Fox 34.


in-vico said:


> I have read somewhere that Talas is less sensitive on small bumps than Float because of the stiction in the dual position system.
> Can somebody say if the X-fusion DLA system has the same downside?


----------



## cunningstunts (Sep 1, 2011)

new Trace 140 unicrown installed today. the story is very very odd for Canadians- we ain't California so i expect every dam thing to take forever and cost and arm and leg....

been thinking about a replacement for my 140 Reba (20mm axle) that came with my 2010 Norco Shinobi. heard about the Trace, followed this thread and others. oddly, and ideally (and remarkably) the X Fusion distributor/service center is 2 hours south of me on Vancouver Island. imagine. not Toronto, not Quebec, not Vancouver or Calgary. on little ol' VI. so i can actually call and talk to the guy. in spring he tells me the bad news, the forks are a ways out (as you all know). so i call up last week and he says, they're on their way. yes, unicrown, etc. price- good. ok that rules out the Pike 150 my first choice. he tells me to order through the LBS. so i do and they did, and it arrived today when i was at the store for other issues, and they put it on and that's it. it's got white lowers, black crown and gold ano, which is just how it comes with the unicrown. naturally, the monsoons began today, ha ha. happily, i was able to fit a Marsh guard fender even with the massive Hans Dampf tire, so i'll getter wet tomorrow. 

i'll provide a review and photos shortly, once i've had a good couple of hard AM rides on it. high hopes here.


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

cunningstunts said:


> new Trace 140 unicrown installed today. the story is very very odd for Canadians- we ain't California so i expect every dam thing to take forever and cost and arm and leg....
> 
> been thinking about a replacement for my 140 Reba (20mm axle) that came with my 2010 Norco Shinobi. heard about the Trace, followed this thread and others. oddly, and ideally (and remarkably) the X Fusion distributor/service center is 2 hours south of me on Vancouver Island. imagine. not Toronto, not Quebec, not Vancouver or Calgary. on little ol' VI. so i can actually call and talk to the guy. in spring he tells me the bad news, the forks are a ways out (as you all know). so i call up last week and he says, they're on their way. yes, unicrown, etc. price- good. ok that rules out the Pike 150 my first choice. he tells me to order through the LBS. so i do and they did, and it arrived today when i was at the store for other issues, and they put it on and that's it. it's got white lowers, black crown and gold ano, which is just how it comes with the unicrown. naturally, the monsoons began today, ha ha. happily, i was able to fit a Marsh guard fender even with the massive Hans Dampf tire, so i'll getter wet tomorrow.
> 
> i'll provide a review and photos shortly, once i've had a good couple of hard AM rides on it. high hopes here.


Were is the photo ??????


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Just got the bike in for a clean & service yesterday that has on the Trace and I removed the lever just to check and yup, it should be just that easy to remove the bolt and then remove the lever and reposition - gave me no trouble at all to remove. Did you get this sorted yet?


dfiler said:


> The instructions say that the angle of the axle lever can be adjust by loosening the small bolt that attaches it to the axle. However with the small bolt removed, the lever is still locked to the axle.
> 
> Is there some kind of trick to get that to work? Has anyone else adjusted the angle of the axle lever/handle?


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

LyNx said:


> Just got the bike in for a clean & service yesterday that has on the Trace and I removed the lever just to check and yup, it should be just that easy to remove the bolt and then remove the lever and reposition - gave me no trouble at all to remove. Did you get this sorted yet?


No, I haven't bothered with it yet so the lever is still stuck at the 2 o'clock position.

It must be seized on from a manufacturing defect or possibly corrosion. Although with it being new, corrosion seems unlikely.

I'll report back with what I find after hammering it off with the help of a vice.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

No problems here with clocking the lever. With the retaining bolt removed, the lever freely came off the axle. Good luck and go easy with the vice and hammer!


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

dfiler said:


> No, I haven't bothered with it yet so the lever is still stuck at the 2 o'clock position.
> 
> It must be seized on from a manufacturing defect or possibly corrosion. Although with it being new, corrosion seems unlikely.
> 
> I'll report back with what I find after hammering it off with the help of a vice.





JACKL said:


> No problems here with clocking the lever. With the retaining bolt removed, the lever freely came off the axle. *Good luck and go easy with the vice and hammer*!


Yeah, I wouldn't go attacking this thing with a vice and hammer. If you need to go that route, be sure to use soft jaws or a set of V-blocks. You don't want to raise any burrs since the fit is pretty precise between the axle and bearings/fork seats. You'll ruin this thing in short order if you just drop it into a serrated vice and torque it down.

Mine was certainly on tight but came free with a little persistence. I'll try to snap some pics of mine tonight so you know exactly what you're dealing with. I'd start by _gently _tapping the handle with a soft hammer to loosen it. Then work it back and forth as you pull on it. You can also soak the interface with penetrating oil overnight which will certainly help things.


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

I got my Trace with GSA and unicrown in today as well, black lowers. I ordered mine from BikeCo and they are totally awesome folks.


----------



## hillharman (Sep 8, 2011)

Colin+M said:


> I got my Trace with GSA and unicrown in today as well, black lowers. I ordered mine from BikeCo and they are totally awesome folks.


Is this going on your SB-95c or is there a new build in the works?


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

The Yeti. The 150mm Pike will be going on an upcoming build. Not the WFO either


----------



## hillharman (Sep 8, 2011)

Colin+M said:


> The Yeti. The 150mm Pike will be going on an upcoming build. Not the WFO either


How much longer will we have to wait?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm gona say, it needs saying, an intervention needs to happen - YOU'RE A DAMN BIKE WHORE AND YOU HAVE A PROBLEM   Jealousy sucks  Post up pics and thought son it compared to the Pike.



Colin+M said:


> I got my Trace with GSA and unicrown in today as well, black lowers. I ordered mine from BikeCo and they are totally awesome folks.


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

LyNx said:


> I'm gona say, it needs saying, an intervention needs to happen - YOU'RE A DAMN BIKE WHORE AND YOU HAVE A PROBLEM   Jealousy sucks  Post up pics and thought son it compared to the Pike.


Haha! You are correct in my whore status. Although I "only" have the Yeti for now. The next build is probably a few months away. I knew I would need another fork at some point so i figured I would drop the fork travel from 150mm to 140mm since the Yeti will eventually become my "XC" bike


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

hillharman said:


> How much longer will we have to wait?


Probably a month or more as my frame doesn't currently exist.


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

You will need to buy another bike before then, 2 months just might be to much & we wouldn't want you to get sick.

I agree when you take any part off a bike, You then need another bike to fit it 2.



Colin+M said:


> Probably a month or more as my frame doesn't currently exist.


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

This is true. If I start getting chills, break out the bills! 

Muzz- I really, really, really want Niner to release a WFO RDO.


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

Colin+M said:


> This is true. If I start getting chills, break out the bills!
> 
> Muzz- I really, really, really want Niner to release a WFO RDO.


Yes I would order 1 today.

I'm sitting here trying hard to talk myself out of ordering a new WFO, I'm not doing such a good job at the moment with Derby rims & things out there they are just being a bit tuff on guys like us.

On the Niner web site they give the Geo for 150mm & 170mm fork, Maybe they know of some more forks around the corner, 170mm Pike ??

I'm not to sure we will see a WFO RDO but if they did I would just have to have 1.


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

dfiler said:


> No, I haven't bothered with it yet so the lever is still stuck at the 2 o'clock position.
> 
> It must be seized on from a manufacturing defect or possibly corrosion. Although with it being new, corrosion seems unlikely.
> 
> I'll report back with what I find after hammering it off with the help of a vice.


I don't like hitting things if you don't have to.

Try putting an ice pack on it & then put it out in the sun a coupe of times, You might be surprised how much that can loosen things.


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

The only thing I can think of that would make them NOT want to do a carbon RDO version is the fact that this is designed to be a big hit bike and that might spook them from making it out of carbon. I hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

My Trace RL2 Unicrown with GSA weighs 1910 grams or 4.21 lbs or 4lbs 3oz right out of the box with uncut steerer and axle included. It is a beautifully made fork, especially for the price. Install pics upcoming later tonight.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

dfiler said:


> No, I haven't bothered with it yet so the lever is still stuck at the 2 o'clock position.
> 
> It must be seized on from a manufacturing defect or possibly corrosion. Although with it being new, corrosion seems unlikely.
> 
> I'll report back with what I find after hammering it off with the help of a vice.


Here ya go, pictures as promised. Like I mentioned, mine is definitely tight to remove. I usually leave the axle in the fork and pull on the lever as I wiggle it. <insert that's what she said here>


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

My fork's axle looks nothing like that. It is essentially a maxle-style axle.


----------



## cunningstunts (Sep 1, 2011)

quick gear review: (posted originally on NSMB so it may sound kinda 'local'...)

i've been pondering a final (cough..) upgrade to my bike, which has seen about $1500 worth this year already, in the way of a fork. i've suspected the stock Reba 140, 20mm axle has been substandard for the bike and way i ride it half the time. the Pike 150 has huge appeal and a price tag to match, so i looked at the xfusion alternative. the unicrown version is what i was interested in and they just arrived at the distributor and within 2 days was up Island and on my bike. i may have the first in Canada. after a couple of days of riding, and today on the steep fast and rocky descents of the Forbidden Plateau i'm nearly given to hyperbole and calling it 'a game changer, revolutionary' etc etc. it has virtually transformed my bike. the Norco Shinobi is called AM by Norco but i've felt it was a bit of a stretch (it ain't no Range going down) but it is now. i didn't fully get the point-n-shoot descriptors before and the 'steering precision' comments that come with some forks/bikes, but it's all there. stiff as hell, accurate, precise. this may be what you guys with Fox 34's feel, i don't know but i've never ridden down the rocky sections with the kind of abandon i did today, smashing into corners and holding fast off camber rocky lines that the previous fork felt nervous and sproingy (yes sproingy) on. killer upgrade, and as a bonus it's cleared up some mysterious front end creaks here at the end of dust season. i've enjoyed my time with the big 29er so far, but it's just up'd it's game substantially with this fork. faster and rowdier times to come for sure. at this point, i would certainly recommend this fork for the 140mm 29er crowd.


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

Took my Trace out today for the first time. First impressions are overall positive. I am comparing directly to the Pike and I think the Xfusion isn't "better" but it definitely isn't worse either. I still need to mess with the settings some (thanks to Just J for giving me some starting points) and lowering the PSI helped as well. I would recommend running anywhere from 10-15 psi less than suggested as too much pressure makes it harsh on the chatter. 

Looks wise it is a gorgeous fork with the Unicrown and GSA. It looks more expensive to me than the Pike side by side. 

Performance wise I think that the Pike is KOM for the moment, but the Trace is a serious contender and in the value department it can't be beat, period.


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

Colin+M said:


> Took my Trace out today for the first time. First impressions are overall positive. I am comparing directly to the Pike and I think the Xfusion isn't "better" but it definitely isn't worse either. I still need to mess with the settings some (thanks to Just J for giving me some starting points) and lowering the PSI helped as well. I would recommend running anywhere from 10-15 psi less than suggested as too much pressure makes it harsh on the chatter.
> 
> Looks wise it is a gorgeous fork with the Unicrown and GSA. It looks more expensive to me than the Pike side by side.
> 
> Performance wise I think that the Pike is KOM for the moment, but the Trace is a serious contender and in the value department it can't be beat, period.


I have a friend that has said much the same as you.

He thinks the Pike kills the Fox 34, But although the Pike is still king the X-Fusion is knocking on the door of the Pike.

Once again on a lower budget The X -Fusion & a better set of wheels my be a better option than the Pike if you had to pull money out of the wheel budget to buy it.

I have a X Fusion Trace sitting in the sitting in the shed for a project I'm about to build.


----------



## hillharman (Sep 8, 2011)

Colin+M said:


> Took my Trace out today for the first time. First impressions are overall positive. I am comparing directly to the Pike and I think the Xfusion isn't "better" but it definitely isn't worse either. I still need to mess with the settings some (thanks to Just J for giving me some starting points) and lowering the PSI helped as well. I would recommend running anywhere from 10-15 psi less than suggested as too much pressure makes it harsh on the chatter.
> 
> Looks wise it is a gorgeous fork with the Unicrown and GSA. It looks more expensive to me than the Pike side by side.
> 
> Performance wise I think that the Pike is KOM for the moment, but the Trace is a serious contender and in the value department it can't be beat, period.


Pics! Would like to see how it looks on the bike.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Glad I could help Colin and that you got it set up where you wanted it 

The Trace is a fantastic fork, looking forward to comparing it to the Pike myself later this month.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

I finally got the axel lever off. It required hammering in a putty knife on each side. Then switch to a wider putty knife and then finally prying by rotating a screwdriver in the enlarged gap. 

Getting it back on was just as difficult and required hammering. If it needed adjusting more often I would sand the hex end of the axel down a bit. But since it probably only needs changing if I get a new hub, this is fine. Tight is better than loose.

There was no visible defect such as mold flashing so I assume it is a manufacturing tolerance issue.

Edit: 

Even with this problem, I still prefer this axel system over the fox or rockshox solution. Rotating the axel in with nothing else to do is really convenient. The only improvement I could think of would be a hex-lock system like manitou uses that helps with rotational rigidity between the fork lower legs. With the trace as stiff as it is this might not even matter though. It already seems stiff enough.


----------



## hillharman (Sep 8, 2011)

Still no pics of unicrown, gold stanchion forks on bikes! What is wrong with you people?!


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

hillharman said:


> Still no pics of unicrown, gold stanchion forks on bikes! What is wrong with you people?!


I'll post some when I get home.


----------



## cunningstunts (Sep 1, 2011)

'trace' stickers removed as i think they look fugly and cheap. ample room for a marsh guard fender which i'm a big fan of. current fenderage has almost nothing flying up in my face. i'm putting on a Minion DHF shortly, so i hope it's not much bigger than the HD on there now, i can't imagine it is.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

cunningstunts said:


> View attachment 828621
> View attachment 828620
> View attachment 828619
> 
> ...


Got an update? I am thinking about getting one for my Paradox.


----------



## cunningstunts (Sep 1, 2011)

i just wish it was on the bike stock. it's so good, and so remarkably better than the stock fork, i feel like i've left something on the trails on previous rides with the stock set up. it's stiff as hell and the bike tracks and responds so much better. best upgrade i've done and reasonable price. i've developed an aversion to Fox and a hard on for Xfusion based on this experience and all that i read about Fox these days.


----------



## JeroenK (Oct 3, 2005)

I had a RL2 DLA on order, but cancelled it and bought a Pike instead, because it could not get here in time. White ones all around the web, but very little black Traces apparently here in Europe. Practically the minute I ordered the Pike, shop mails me it turned up, way sooner than its expected date.

So for all you guys from the UK or the rest of Europe wanting a Trace RL2 DLA: 18bikes.co.uk has at least one black one in stock .


----------



## mmanuel09 (Nov 26, 2008)

I just got my hands on this 120 trace. Couldn't get the unicrown and I waited a long time for the standard RL2. Hoping to ride it tonight. I've set it up with 70 psi, 20 clicks of dampening from full fast. No low speed? I'm a little confused with the syntace qr. Is it simply just hand tightening. I was able to move the lever up right just past the fork leg (say about 1 oclock). I am used to the fox 15 mm qr system. I weigh 170 fully geared and pretty aggressive style of riding. My fox was set up 68 psi, 12 clicks of dampening from full fast, and 3 clicks of low speed from full fast. 

Here it is. I waited pretty long for it. Hope I like it. This fork looks amazing and the build quality looks top notch. I was hoping for the unicrown but its hard to find let alone the wait time. I'm hoping to get a ride on it tonight. No low speed though? 

Sorry I have hard time uploading pics so here's the link:
trace | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## mmanuel09 (Nov 26, 2008)

trace | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

mmanuel09 said:


> trace | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Did u get to try out the fork yet? Impressions?
Anyone know of any stores that have the RL2 with uni crown in stock?


----------



## mmanuel09 (Nov 26, 2008)

I've got 3 rides on it since I've put it on. Super Impressed and really stiff. I've played around with air pressure on my last ride. I went up 5 psi and thought it was too stiff. So I'm going to drop it back down to 65psi (recommended by xfusion for 170 pound rider). I'm really happy with the fork. I might have gotten a little brake dive and that's why I tried the higher pressure but nothing bad. I used to run a lot of low speed on my RLC. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hows the X compare to the 14 Fox 34?


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

Selling my Trace 140mm Gold Slick Ano/Unicrown(black) in the classifieds right now. Maybe has 10 miles on it. Excellent condition

29er Fork Blowout Sale. Fox, X-fusion Unicrown, Rockshox - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

Jonesy22 said:


> Hows the X compare to the 14 Fox 34?


There are quite a few people on here that have both & like the X Fusion more.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Been riding mine for several months now and I'm really happy with it. I'm 225, so a stiffer fork is appreciated. It wasn't an earthshattering change performance-wise, but it gave the bike a much better feel compared to my Marz 32mm fork with straight steerer. Feels more solid when I hit the front brake. When crashing through rooty or rocky sections at speed, I just feel a satifsying thump instead of a clatter (if that makes any sense).

One thing I have noticed is that after the bike has been sitting, the first time I push down on the fork, I hear a little squeak and there is some resistance just at the very top of the travel. After that it is fine. It's been like that from day one, and hasn't gotten worse, so I'm not concerned. 

The Trace is plenty plush, although I demoed a bike with a RockShox Recon Gold and thought it had better small-bump compliance. But overall I prefer the way the Trace handles rocks dips and drops.

The Trace feels great on drops to flat. It doesn't wallow or bottom, but gives me a nice landing just the way I like it.


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

Looking to get a 140mm fork for my Trance 29er. The Trace is at the top of the list, but want to get it on UC so I can use a discount code - problem is they dont have the unicrown/gsa option available yet. 

It was this or WB Loop and Sektor Gold. But I guess a non-unicrown Trace is still better than the fore mentioned forks.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

I am riding the non UC Trace for 6 months now and it's been a great fork, I would get it over those others without a doubt.


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

akaBrowntown said:


> Looking to get a 140mm fork for my Trance 29er. The Trace is at the top of the list, but want to get it on UC so I can use a discount code - problem is they dont have the unicrown/gsa option available yet.
> 
> It was this or WB Loop and Sektor Gold. But I guess a non-unicrown Trace is still better than the fore mentioned forks.


Yep the Trace is much better IMO.


----------



## zweigelt (Jul 8, 2008)

Found this on X_Fusions Instagram

Instagram
----------------------
mcarlinm
51mm offset ?

jmichaelhauer
@mcarlinm Trace offsets are 51mm Slide offsets are 46mm
----------------------
After this comment im unsure....

Trace 2014 Unicrown only in 51mm Rake??


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

For those people without an instagram account, what was posted?


----------



## zweigelt (Jul 8, 2008)

you don't need an account...

just klick the Link:

Instagram


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

lol, you think i didn't click the link?
(It produces an error in IE, and a blank instagram page in FF and chrome... which I assumed meant it required an account.)

Care to say what was posted?


----------



## zweigelt (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorry, about.
English is not my native language. I try to explain.

X-Fusion postet Pictures of Trace Forks hanging on a Scale











> xfusionshox
> 
> Trace 29 34mm Models (uncut steerers) Top Left- Trace RL2 Uni-Crown 80-100mm w/ GSA 3.99 lbs Top Right- Trace RL2 Uni-Crown 120-140mm w/GSA 4.1 lbs Bottom Left- Trace RL2 standard crown 80-140mm 4.21 lbs Bottom Right- Trace RL2 DLA 140-110mm standard crown 4.36 lbs Claimed competitor weights- RS Pike RCT3 140mm- 4.14 lbs (4.35 on our scale) Fox Float 34 140mm- 4.49 lbs (cut steerer) Fox Talas 34 140mm- 4.6lbs (cut steerer)


mcarlinm asked about the rake and Mr. Hauer answered 51mm for Trace and 46 for Slide...

Now i am confused about if the Trace comes in 51mm only??


----------



## Vulcanius (Nov 4, 2011)

Black Trace RL2 UC GSA directly from X-Fusion is about $670 after shipping. They had them in stock about a week ago and probably still do.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

So where are you finding the best deal on a trace rl2????

$635 on ebay.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Universal Cycles -- X-Fusion Trace RL2 Air 29" Fork *$594*

Universal Cycles -- X-Fusion Trace RL2 DLA Air 29" Fork * $577*

Use coupon code VIP15 for 15% advertised price all day long.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

spek,
Thanks, but I'm also looking for the unicrown & gold ano.


----------



## Mutantclover (Oct 1, 2006)

I guess this thread is mostly about the fork's availability but hopefully no one minds a performance question. This midvalve thing is new to me. I think I understand what it does, but I'm wondering how it works with a fork that's lowered.

See, I want to get the 140 and lower it to 120 to put on my Tallboy. I'm thinking maybe sometime in the future I will get a slightly longer travel frame and it's nice the fork would swap over.

Now I think I read somewhere that the midvalve works from 30-100% of the way into the travel. Well, if I dropped the fork 20mm I'll be about 15% of the way in from the start - then at sag I might be riding in the "midvalve-zone" so to speak. I know travel spacers or pin ladders simply prevent forks from extending all the way, so I would imagine at full extension the orientation of bits in the damper are affected on a lowered fork vs non-lowered. Bottom line - wouldn't this make the fork ride harsh? Or does it not work in the way I'm envisioning?


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

General Exclusions from this warranty shall include but are not limited to any failures caused by: -Oil changes or service not performed by X-Fusion Authorized Service Centers.

Has anyone else noticed this in the users manual??? WTF???

Makes me seriously reconsider buying an X-Fusion fork. . .


----------



## Vulcanius (Nov 4, 2011)

Nothing to be surprised about there. That's pretty standard legalese for just about any fork, frame, or other serviceable component regardless of the manufacturer.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I ended up buying the Trace through qbikes.com, the R2L was $510 w/shipping & taxes.

It claims to have the "Stanchion: 34mm, Tan Hard Ano, Aluminum", hope that is the same as GSA.

Either way it is half off a Pike, and I'm not supporting SRAM!!!


----------



## El Caballo (Nov 22, 2004)

unrooted said:


> I ended up buying the Trace through qbikes.com, the R2L was $510 w/shipping & taxes.


Let us know whether it turns out to be the unicrown/GSA...that's the best price around on a black 140mm.


----------



## hillharman (Sep 8, 2011)

El Caballo said:


> Let us know whether it turns out to be the unicrown/GSA...that's the best price around on a black 140mm.


Given that the "G" in GSA stands for gold and not tan, I'm guessing that fork does not have the GSA treatment.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I'll let you know, I figured for the price it will be fine either way since mudpuppy has the non GSA.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Just found out from qbike that it isn't the GSA.


----------



## riiz (Jul 8, 2010)

I went to my LBS to order a Trace and QBP or BTI does not have the option for Uni-crown or GSA atm.


----------



## Camaleon (May 10, 2006)

Order from The Bike Company.
Ask for Kara :thumbsup:
The Bike Company - Powered by ironfly internet
That's where I got mine from, Uni-crown and Gold Hard Ano


----------



## dirt-nerd (Aug 12, 2009)

My Trace will be here on Thursday, can't wait to try them out.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

Got my uni crown gold hard anno Trace on Monday but it was set at 120mm of travel and not the 140mm that I ordered... X-fusion had me send it back so they can adjust the travel.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

My Thru-Axle WILL NOT stay tight! Tightened it twice in less than a 1/4 mile!

Any tips?


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Weird, mine never comes loose. You may want to contact your LBS or X-Fusion as there may be something wrong.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

unrooted said:


> My Thru-Axle WILL NOT stay tight! Tightened it twice in less than a 1/4 mile!
> 
> Any tips?


I had a problem with mine getting loose when the fork was new - not as bad as yours though. I was finding it loose when inspecting the bike between rides. I increased the torque and that helped some but did not completely cure it. I then put some locktite blue on the threads on the end of the axle. That was several months ago and I've not had the issue since. The wheel has been off many times since then so I suspect the locktite is gone at this point. I'm not sure if it would have gone away on it's own, but I just thought I'd report my experience with it.

Good luck.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Jackl: thank you, I'll give that a try. How hard are you guys torquing?


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

When that happens with a new (and overly lubed) seat post, I throw some dirt on the post and call it good. 

But seriously, the axel is just a big machine screw. As with any machine screw, if vibrating loose, loctite is a quick solution.

I'm surprised it is loosening on it's own considering how snug my axel gets with little effort. Granted, I've had more than one maxle work it's way out of a boxxer so I suppose a loose through-axel isn't completely unheard of.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

I've not measured the torque. I increased the torque that I applied when it was coming loose, but I definitely didn't go crazy with it (never a good idea when torquing something without a torque wrench and a spec).


----------



## El Caballo (Nov 22, 2004)

The 15mm TA on the Trace is strange: the locking lever spins freely, so you can't tighten it easily, and locking the lever doesn't actually tighten the dropouts. Here's how to do it:

1. Grab the flange with your fingers and screw it in until it's finger-tight.
2. Flip the locking lever backwards and fit it into one of the two slots in the flange. This gives you the leverage to tighten down the axle. 
3. Spin it clockwise (keeping the lever seated in the slot in the flange) until it's tight.
4. Now flip the lever forward and lock it into position. Note that this doesn't tighten the axle down any more, so make sure to get it nice and tight in the previous step. 

It's a weird system, and it's the only thing I don't like about the fork so far.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

When did they change the axle on the TRACE? Thought you were describing tightening a Maxle (well actually you are), just checked the site and saw that your description was accurate and that they have changed it.

*Curious if anyone else experiences MAJOR stiction before their TRACE will move into it's travel?*



El Caballo said:


> The 15mm TA on the Trace is strange: the locking lever spins freely, so you can't tighten it easily, and locking the lever doesn't actually tighten the dropouts. Here's how to do it:
> 
> 1. Grab the flange with your fingers and screw it in until it's finger-tight.
> 2. Flip the locking lever backwards and fit it into one of the two slots in the flange. This gives you the leverage to tighten down the axle.
> ...


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

Good catch. I too hadn't realized the axle changed. My trace axle is one piece with a fixed lever. The entire axle and lever rotate together. Now xfusion is advertising a "LockX" axle. It appears to have a lever that flips out from he axle as is found on a typical quick release. I haven't found a good picture of it but the new version appears quite similar to axles on fox forks.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

LyNx said:


> *Curious if anyone else experiences MAJOR stiction before their TRACE will move into it's travel?*


Mine did this until it was well broken in. This is a common problem with o-rings, and especially quad rings, when fitted with a high squeeze percentage. The o-ring basically squeezes all the lube out from under it while sitting in place overnight. It's then left as rubber on metal until you move it a bit and get lube flowing under it.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

My axle, the one that won't stay in place, is the one piece Syntace with a solid non camming lever.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

car_nut said:


> Mine did this until it was well broken in. This is a common problem with o-rings, and especially quad rings, when fitted with a high squeeze percentage. The o-ring basically squeezes all the lube out from under it while sitting in place overnight. It's then left as rubber on metal until you move it a bit and get lube flowing under it.


I noticed that with mine as well. After sitting, it would be sticky at the top of the travel just for the first time I pushed down on it. I even would hear an audible squeak on that first push. So I'd just give it a little push before riding and it rode fine. I still do that out of habit, but come to think of it, I've not heard the noise in some time, and there really isn't much sticking.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

unrooted said:


> My axle, the one that won't stay in place, is the one piece Syntace with a solid non camming lever.


That's the axle I have as well. I got mine in June when they first became available.


----------



## shutterbug67 (May 16, 2007)

Anyone know who has the best price on the Trace right now? with the GSA?


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

noosa2 said:


> Got my uni crown gold hard anno Trace on Monday but it was set at 120mm of travel and not the 140mm that I ordered... X-fusion had me send it back so they can adjust the travel.


Got the Trace back from X-fusion yesterday and it is now set a 140mm (actually 137mm of exposed sanction).


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

Mine came with an axle that is very similar to my rockshox maxle.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Nah, talking stiction to move into the travel ALL THE TIME. Really sucks as other than that it seems like a really great fork. Trying to get into it to service, but need to grind down my socket to fit those barely 3mm tall fittings for the air cap and the RL2 damper, no sense delving in if you don't do and check everything.



car_nut said:


> Mine did this until it was well broken in. This is a common problem with o-rings, and especially quad rings, when fitted with a high squeeze percentage. The o-ring basically squeezes all the lube out from under it while sitting in place overnight. It's then left as rubber on metal until you move it a bit and get lube flowing under it.





JACKL said:


> I noticed that with mine as well. After sitting, it would be sticky at the top of the travel just for the first time I pushed down on it. I even would hear an audible squeak on that first push. So I'd just give it a little push before riding and it rode fine. I still do that out of habit, but come to think of it, I've not heard the noise in some time, and there really isn't much sticking.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

That's weird. I'd drop the lowers first. That'll allow you to separately cycle the air, damper and stanchion/wiper seals to identify where it's coming from. The air side is more easily accessed from the bottom anyways.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

*Pics next to my revelation*

Took a couple of pics next to my revelation.


----------



## Camaleon (May 10, 2006)

FYI Mine has 150mm of exposed stanchion but once I let all the air out it will only compress 140mm


----------



## El Caballo (Nov 22, 2004)

LyNx said:


> Nah, talking stiction to move into the travel ALL THE TIME.


Mine's the same as car_nut and JACKL: only sticky until you move it for the first time, after which it's buttah.

Haven't done anything too techy on it yet, but first impressions are excellent: unlike your average Fox, I can run enough air pressure to make it not dive and wallow while still getting something close to full travel. (My O-ring moved about 132mm without doing anything too crazy.) It definitely tucks less under braking than a 32, too. Damping feels quite nice, but again, nothing gnar enough to really test it.

FYI: The stock steerer on the unicrown is about 8.75".


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

At 140 both?


noosa2 said:


> Took a couple of pics next to my revelation.
> View attachment 860254
> View attachment 860255


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

eurospek said:


> At 140 both?


Yep, both at 140mm - kinda. Trace has 137mm exposed stanchion and Rev has 143mm.


----------



## elsinore (Jun 10, 2005)

Lynx, 
Have you tried giving it less rebound damping? I kinda felt the same way about the fork until I sped things up. Like much faster than I run on any of my other forks including the DH rig. Try it with a fair amount less rebound damping than you usually run (and a bit less psi than X-fusion recommends) , that really changed how the fork worked for me. Much, much more responsive, I'm digging it now.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

It's actually one I brought in for a friend and service from time to time _(the bike that is)_. Want to get in it _(should be able to now I have my ground down sockets)_ and see if it's a dedicated 120mm fork or if it can be extended to 140mm. If it can go to 140mm I'll swap him my F34 and lower it to 120mm for him and give it a go on my Prime. Other than the silly stiction the fork feels fantastically stiff and precise. BTW, did just try the rebound full fast and still no help, will go in it tomorrow and check everything over.


elsinore said:


> Lynx,
> Have you tried giving it less rebound damping? I kinda felt the same way about the fork until I sped things up. Like much faster than I run on any of my other forks including the DH rig. Try it with a fair amount less rebound damping than you usually run (and a bit less psi than X-fusion recommends) , that really changed how the fork worked for me. Much, much more responsive, I'm digging it now.


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

LyNx said:


> It's actually one I brought in for a friend and service from time to time. Want to get in it _(should be able to now I have my ground down sockets)_ and see if it's a dedicated 120mm fork or if it can be extended to 140mm. If it can go to 140mm I'll swap him my F34 and lower it to 120mm for him and give it a go on my Prime. Other than the silly stiction the fork feels fantastically stiff and precise. BTW, did just try the rebound full fast and still no help, will go in it tomorrow and check everything over.


Lynx the 1 on my Alloy Rip9 was a 120mm extended to 140mm


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

noosa2 said:


> Yep, both at 140mm - kinda. Trace has 137mm exposed stanchion and Rev has 143mm.


My Pike has 142mm & my GSA,Uni crown Trace has 150mm, I must check how much it can use.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

OK, so pulled my friends Trace down, changed the travel, cleaned, lubed and reassembled and stiction seems to be gone, but haven't taken it on a proper ride yet, just tool around in the street in front the house.

Stanchion wise mine shows 146mm of exposed stanchion at the top hole on my friends NONE GSA Trace, my F34 @ 140 shows 153mm.

Really interested to see how the Trace performs compared to the F34, know for sure it'll be nice not to have the notorious Fox creaky crown/steerer interface, but can already tell I'll miss the greater offset of the F34, can already feel the steering slow down just tooling around.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

LyNx said:


> but can already tell I'll miss the greater offset of the F34, can already feel the steering slow down just tooling around.


??? The Xfusion has a 51mm offset. What's the Fox have?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

You sure, it feels slower?? :???: Fox is 51mm. Maybe it's the shorter A2C of the fork, dunno, but doesn't feel as responsive as with the Fox. Maybe wheel flop? :???: Going for a semi proper _(don't feel to slug out to any decent DHs this AM)_ test ride in a few, will report back then.


car_nut said:


> ??? The Xfusion has a 51mm offset. What's the Fox have?


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

> The Slant (26?), Sweep (27.5?) and Trace (29?) forks all get the new LockX axle system with 4 wedges that tighten down when you flip the QR lever. The Sweep is the same fork as the Slant, but with a dedicated offset for 650b. The offset for the 26? is 42mm, the 27.5? with a 46mm offset and *the 29? with a 51mm offse*t. The Trace also features the new Uni-Crown, a single piece crown steerer thats been forged and then machined down to reduce the material, but increase the stiffness.


X Fusion Shox - MTBR Virtual Trade Show


----------



## jvossman (Jan 12, 2004)

I have the 2013 x-fusion trace with the non tapered headset set at 120mm. About 25 hours on it and I love it. http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/astrix-rook-29er-build-pics-419670.html#post10919713


----------



## dirt-nerd (Aug 12, 2009)

A dozen wet rides on my Trace now (140) & love it!! It's nice to not have to listen to all the creaky, cracking noises that my new fox forks had from the 4th ride on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

dirt-nerd said:


> A dozen wet rides on my Trace now (140) & love it!! It's nice to not have to listen to all the creaky, cracking noises that my new fox forks had from the 4th ride on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just ordered the 140mm to replace my creaky annoying F34. I am excited to see how this works. It'll be awesome if this turns out to be an upgrade that I made a couple hundred bucks on. 

I HATE the Fox creak. Drives me nuts.


----------



## simenf (Nov 10, 2008)

German magazine Bike reported the Trace to be lacking mid travel support compared to the F34 and Pike. Any such impressions?


simenf - brainwashed by the big wheel mafia.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

simenf said:


> German magazine Bike reported the Trace to be lacking mid travel support compared to the F34 and Pike. Any such impressions


I'm sure there are more than a few negatives on the Trace when compared to the Pike and F34, but for me I can't really tell it is such a huge upgrade from my RS Reba that it feels awesome, and 70% the cost of a Pike!


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

simenf said:


> German magazine Bike reported the Trace to be lacking mid travel support compared to the F34 and Pike. Any such impressions?
> .


I'd say mid stroke support is one of its strong points, almost to a fault. The only negative I've found with mine is that it tends to lock up on high speed chatter (think fist sized rock at speed). My 'Zoch was smooth as butter over the same trail, but it dove like Jacques Cousteau. My Reba Team (Black Box) was smoother over the same chatter but fell between the Trace and 'Zoch in terms of mid stroke support.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Can't say for sure as I haven't been on this Trace for that many rides (3 short ones), but I can't say as I've noticed the fork, which to me says a lot and that's with a broken damper knob, so will have to wait until I get the replacement installed and some rides then. For me though, like Unrooted, for the cost of a Trace compared to an F34 or Pike, I really don't care if there's a marginal performance difference, as the price difference is huge.



simenf said:


> German magazine Bike reported the Trace to be lacking mid travel support compared to the F34 and Pike. Any such impressions?
> 
> simenf - brainwashed by the big wheel mafia.


----------



## dirt-nerd (Aug 12, 2009)

I am one of those people who do not fiddle with settings & the Trace was great for me right out of the box. Once I got the air pressure right it was even better. I feel it is smoother all the way throughout the travel compared to my fox in trail or descend mode. I ride a lot on the wet coast of Canada. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

First ride on my new Trace today and I am really impressed. Very smooth travel, nice stiff chassis that tracks well. Performance is on par with the new Pike I got last fall.. although I will wait for more time on the Trace before deciding which one I like best. The Pike is a tough act to follow.

Although I didn't actually buy from BikeCo (they were out of stock, and I managed to source one on Ebay before Kara could track one down), Kara was really helpful and quick to answer emails. I can see why others have recommended BikeCo.


----------



## Vulcanius (Nov 4, 2011)

So I've been running my Trace for a few months now and am still absolutely in love with it. But there are a few things I've noticed/experienced. 

The first is that like some others my xLock thru-axle has come loose on a couple of occasions, but I usually assume it's because I didn't properly tighten it to begin with.

Second, I experienced a little bit of stiction when I first installed the fork. I applied some Slick Honey to the stanchions and it immediately went away. The stiction hasn't come back, and I haven't re-applied the SH.

Third, after a couple of months of use the entire valve assembly came unscrewed when I was removing my air pump from the fork. I noticed there was no loc-tite on the threads so I didn't apply any myself before replacing it. I'm not sure if that's how it was meant to be. The body of the valve is circular so about the only thing I could do was hand tighten it and make sure I apply a little lube to the threads before attaching my air pump. It would be nice if this was given a hex shape in the future.

Would I buy another X-Fusion fork/shock? **** yeah. An O2 RLR is on my list.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Any updates to these posts? I am seriously considering a Trace for my Trance X0 and would like to read more feedback.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

Been running a Trace for almost a year and it still seems new. No need for servicing yet.

If I were to buy another fork today, it would be a trace. I don't like the CTD crap in Fox forks and a Pike is too expensive. The Trace offers what I consider to be performance on par with Fox forks before they were ruined with CTD. The Pike is supposed to be awesome but I haven't tried it. Given my experience with forks and how well the Trace performs, I can't imagine a Pike being worth double the price of a Trace.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

It isn't. Take it from me, I had a Trace on my Yeti as I was waiting for a long time for the Pike to arrive, when it arrived it is clearly an awesome fork (the best I've tried even) but it's not worth twice the price of the Trace which in itself feels a lot better than the fox offerings I've ridden.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll second what dfiler said. I've had mine almost a year with similar thoughts on it. They seem to have gone the way of Bigfoot however. I got mine only because I was circling Universal Cycles like a hungry vulture. I haven't seen any in stock at the usual places for months now. The same goes for the Sweep.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

The one I'm riding is about 8-9 months old, been riding it myself since the beginning of the year and it more than compares to the F34 I had, think maybe a bit stiffer, definitely better value for your money, IMHO. Would recommend to anyone who wants a nice stiff fork that performs well, but doesn't have a lot of dosh. Only thing I would like to see is X-Fusion take the 29er market seriously and put a proper damper in it like they have in the Metric & Vengence, similar to what my new 02 RCX shock has, really feels sort of unbalanced having so much adjust-ability in my shock and only open or locked on the fork.


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

Just J said:


> It isn't. Take it from me, I had a Trace on my Yeti as I was waiting for a long time for the Pike to arrive, when it arrived it is clearly an awesome fork (the best I've tried even) but it's not worth twice the price of the Trace which in itself feels a lot better than the fox offerings I've ridden.


+1 I have the Trace on 1 bike & Pike on another.

The Trace is a lot better than all the other forks I have owned & ridden, Except for the Pike.

I would have no problems fitting the Trace fork to friends bikes, But I'm going to stick with the Pike for myself, Because it's just that little bit better everywhere IMO.


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

dfiler said:


> Been running a Trace for almost a year and it still seems new. No need for servicing yet.
> 
> If I were to buy another fork today, it would be a trace. I don't like the CTD crap in Fox forks and a Pike is too expensive. The Trace offers what I consider to be performance on par with Fox forks before they were ruined with CTD. The Pike is supposed to be awesome but I haven't tried it. Given my experience with forks and how well the Trace performs, I can't imagine a Pike being worth double the price of a Trace.


If you have to take money out of the wheel budget to buy the Pike, Over the Trace, I wouldn't do it.

However if you just thought you would save some money, I would say go for the Pike if you can afford to it is a nicer fork.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

9 months on mine, no issues, still loving it. Someone mentioned wallow on an older post, but I'm not experiencing it (as long as I have the sag set appropriately). It's one of the better purchases I've made for my bike.


----------



## xc biker (Dec 25, 2011)

Does anyone have both the normal and dla models? If so, do the extra seals and stuff on the dla hurt the performance?


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

I thought that the DLA was not just the extra seals but also was that the fork was externally adjustable from 120mm-140mm. I know that mpgear.com is selling the older non-unicrown version for less than $500 (not in stock though).


----------



## xc biker (Dec 25, 2011)

It is externally adjustable, but I think that as a result of the externally adjustable travel it has extra internal seals. Im wondering if the extra seals make a noticeable negative ride difference. I would love to get the dla version if there are not any major effects to the ride quality.


----------



## in-vico (Oct 3, 2012)

Another difference between dla and non-dla is the air pressure/weight chart provided by x-fusion. The DLA has a smaller air chamber and need more pressure. And more pressure usualy means more seal stiction.
But this is theory and it will be interessing to have a real world feedback from someone.


----------



## El Caballo (Nov 22, 2004)

Finally got some big technical rides on mine (140mm unicrown with GSA).

Yes, I love this fork! Worlds stiffer than the Fox Float 32 it replaced: I can brake hard, or point it through chundery sections, without feeling like the fork is going to fold under me. I didn't realize how much I was holding back until I didn't have to anymore.

(Rebas always felt way too progressive: they'd blow through the first 70mm and then stop dead. And they always had a bit of stiction to them I could never dial out. My Fox Float was nice and smooth, but it was still overprogressive, and if I let out enough air to get full travel it wallowed horribly. I liked my Manitou Minute (now the Tower Pro) a lot once I put in the Absolute+ damper mod and an x-firm negative spring, and might have got the 140mm version if I hadn't found a great deal on the Trace.)

The Trace feels a lot like a coil fork: buttery-smooth and relatively linear travel until you get close to the travel limit. Actually it feels a lot like my old 20mm Sherman Flick+ (the OG version with TPC shim-stack damping) except you can tune the "spring" stiffness with air pressure. 

Damping is excellent on anything but very high-speed chatter, where it packs up a bit...I've dialed in a bit less rebound damping, which should help. Will update soon. (It's a fine line: in general you want to run as little rebound damping as you can without making the front end into a pogo stick. Most people run too much rebound damping front and rear IMO.)


----------



## johnd663 (Jun 28, 2007)

I have a set of Trace forks set at 120mm. It is so far a head of the 32 talas CTDs on my hardtail and the old 34s on my Yeti 95. i am a fiddler and tend to spent time (too much) dialling in the suspesion to suit. Im a big bloke at 6.5 and 100kgs and usually struggle with fork dive and wallow...... especially with Fox. These X Fusions have been a breath of fresh air and a third of the cost of Fox.
Yes they could add some external adjustments and refine the lockout feature (which I have used once) but as someone earlier stated- "I have forgotten its there"- which is ideal. One thing that is set and forgotten about- is a very good thing indeed.
I have liked these forks so much that as soon as i get the Fox's fixed (third time this year) they will be sold for the exact cost of a new set of Traces.
Now - how is their Hilo SL dropper post?


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Anyone know where to get the best price on an RL2 with a tapered steertube right now?


----------



## Vulcanius (Nov 4, 2011)

Your best bet is probably directly from X-Fusion. Call them up and find out cost and availability. John Valera is the US Sales and Service Manager, you can contact him directly at 831-531-4120 or [email protected]. He's pretty quick to respond and knows exactly what they have in stock, or about when it will be available.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I wouldn't pay full retail for an x-fusion.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

dfiler said:


> Been running a Trace for almost a year and it still seems new. No need for servicing yet.
> 
> If I were to buy another fork today, it would be a trace. I don't like the CTD crap in Fox forks and a Pike is too expensive. The Trace offers what I consider to be performance on par with Fox forks before they were ruined with CTD. The Pike is supposed to be awesome but I haven't tried it. Given my experience with forks and how well the Trace performs, I can't imagine a Pike being worth double the price of a Trace.


Same. Been riding mine hard in some bad conditions and it's still smooth like butter. I love this fork.

I am considering looking into lowering the travel 10mm just to steepen the HTA a very slight bit... but still extremely happy with this fork.

HUGE upgrade over my Fox Float F34 that it replaced.


----------



## mmanuel09 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey guys. I did a recent oil service on my trace rl2. I'm not getting full travel. When I let all the air out and compress the fork, I'm able to get it to 120mm. Oh yeah, its set 120 mm of travel. I'm running about 65 psi and weigh about 170 geared. I've lowered it down to 60 psi and still can get it only to 100mm of travel. Anyone else having this problem? I wonder if I have any air trapped in there somewhere. Oil levels are 15cc per leg and used Fox 10 weight oil.


----------



## Camaleon (May 10, 2006)

I have the same problem after 6 months.
Fork is set up for 140mm and after getting all of the air out I was only getting about 80mm of travel.
I just send it for repair/warranty once I get it back I will post what was the problem according to "THEM"


----------



## mmanuel09 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey Camaleon. Thanks for posting. So I think what's happening is that air is leaking into the fork legs from the air chamber. What I did, was release all the air out from air chamber, compress the fork as far down as it will go and keep it compressed using my upper body weight, then I took a credit card and stuck it between the stanction and the dust wiper and pushed it all the way in. You will hear a lot of air release. I did this to both sides. After I did this, I was able to get full travel but after a couple of rides the same thing happens. I was in contact with X fusion and I did have a RMA issued but I canceled it after I did this little trick. I might re open it after I what they come back with yours. Please keep in the loop.


----------



## Camaleon (May 10, 2006)

They did mention that's something to do with the air chamber and the seals not working right.
So for $15 in shipping to them they will get it all fix and serviced and then send it back to me at no extra charge. 
IMHO great customer service and support. 
Happy customer over here.


----------



## Camaleon (May 10, 2006)

UPDATE! 
So the problem with my fork was that when they changed the travel from 120mm to 140mm the put to much oil so the oil wouldn't let the fork fully compress.
In the end I got a FREE service on my fork by X-Fusion and now it's even better than when I got it "NEW"
Like I said great customer service and support.


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

does anybody get a dull "pop" when you pull up to do a manual/wheely? doesn't bother me, but my other forks don't do this, and wanted to know if its normal.


----------



## mmanuel09 (Nov 26, 2008)

Camaleon - are you getting full travel now? 

Elwood - I don't get that "Pop". I do get a little wshh sound sometimes though.


----------



## vko (May 16, 2013)

Hi everybody I want to service my trace dla but can't find service instructions and or oil volume charts specific to dla. You have any clue?


----------



## El Caballo (Nov 22, 2004)

Update: I've been riding the snot out of mine this summer and it's great. (140mm, unicrown.) Stiffness is such a huge upgrade over the 32mm Fox that was on there before. Does its job with no creaks and no drama. Legs are holding air with no issues.

Stanchion coatings are tough because I've bonked them into stuff in my garage and not a scratch so far.

Rebound is set fairly fast now, and it's extra-plush over anything but very high-speed trail chatter. Might try lighter oil at some point, but I'm in no rush.


----------



## mmanuel09 (Nov 26, 2008)

VKO - check out this thread. Very useful information. I followed it to a T. Can't go wrong. official xfusion rl2 fork service and tuning thread - Page 5


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

Thinking of taking the leap to this fork. I am incredibly tired of the creaking of Fox crowns.

Has anyone had issues with creaking or durability with the fork?

Thanks!


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

Green Giant said:


> Thinking of taking the leap to this fork. I am incredibly tired of the creaking of Fox crowns.
> 
> Has anyone had issues with creaking or durability with the fork?
> 
> Thanks!


Durability? No issues.
Creaking? yes. Treated with Loctite and it's been behaving since.


----------



## hillharman (Sep 8, 2011)

car_nut said:


> Durability? No issues.
> Creaking? yes. Treated with Loctite and it's been behaving since.


What did you loctite on the fork?


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

hillharman said:


> What did you loctite on the fork?


Loctite 290 at the stanchion/crown and steerer/crown interface.


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

car_nut said:


> Loctite 290 at the stanchion/crown and steerer/crown interface.


So you don't have the UNI crown ?


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

muzzanic said:


> So you don't have the UNI crown ?


Nope. Mine's a first run from last year before the Uni was released.


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

yeah, my hope is that the one piece crown would eliminate the creaking, but suspect the bigger issue is the stanchion/crown interface.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

Green Giant said:


> Thinking of taking the leap to this fork. I am incredibly tired of the creaking of Fox crowns.
> 
> Has anyone had issues with creaking or durability with the fork?
> 
> Thanks!


Sent you a PM, GG.


----------



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey all! Thought this might be a good fork for my Canfield Yelli Screamy. I currently have a reba 140 dual air. With my current poistive/negative air pressure it sits at about 125mm of exposed stantion. It's a good fork but it's tire clearance isn't great. When I run a 2.35 Ikon I'm constantly buzzing the lowers in hard cornering. 

I have a Pike on my full suspension and it is absolutely excellent. Best pricing I've seen on them lately is in the low 700's then I'd want to get a new airshaft to lower the travel so say $750 and some extra hassle. 

New revelation rct3's seem to be selling for about $5-600 in the sweet looking all black color.

I'm relatively satisfied with the stiffness of my current reba with the 20mm TA. Not sure if the current revelation would be a step down in stiffness due to the smaller axle or if 5 years of development on the lowers increased stiffness. 

Anyway, out of the three. Not sure what would be the best choice for value. Does anyone currently stock the trace with unicrown and GSA? I can't seem to find it. Street price?


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

car_nut said:


> Loctite 290 at the stanchion/crown and steerer/crown interface.


Ditto here. Actually it was a mild creak, and I'm not 100% sure it was the fork, but when in doubt I use 290. In my case I also greased the headset. This was 3 months ago and it's totally quiet.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Finally got to my long term review of the Trace RL2...check it out:
X-Fusion Trace RL2 Long Term Review


----------



## pixel_nut (Jun 27, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> Finally got to my long term review of the Trace RL2...check it out:
> X-Fusion Trace RL2 Long Term Review


I take it your fork was without DLA (Down Low Adjustment, -30mm of travel externally)?


----------



## vko (May 16, 2013)

The response from xfusion on the exposed stanchion length in 140 Dla fork

"As the 137mm stanchion exposed that is normal for the DLA since it uses an air negative. "


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah, it is a plain jane RL2. I don't need DLA, I figure the more fancy stuff is on a fork the more can go wrong.


----------



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

So did X-Fusion ever do the gold slick ano for this fork? Most of the sites selling them state the fork has "gold hard ano" and I'm not sure if that's the same thing. Stock photos on different web sites seem to show varying shades of gold on the stantions.

Not a major thing I guess but the darker gold finish makes the fork look a lot cooler IMO.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

rusty904 said:


> So did X-Fusion ever do the gold slick ano for this fork? Most of the sites selling them state the fork has "gold hard ano" and I'm not sure if that's the same thing. Stock photos on different web sites seem to show varying shades of gold on the stantions.
> 
> Not a major thing I guess but the darker gold finish makes the fork look a lot cooler IMO.


Yes. I have one with GSA and uni-crown. I think GSA and "gold hard ano" are the same thing.


----------



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

AOK said:


> Yes. I have one with GSA and uni-crown. I think GSA and "gold hard ano" are the same thing.


Ahhh, ok. That just made the fork a little more attractive. It was just a little unclear b/c some stock photos show a kashima-like finish and others show a standard looking light colored finish.


----------



## pixel_nut (Jun 27, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> Yeah, it is a plain jane RL2. I don't need DLA, I figure the more fancy stuff is on a fork the more can go wrong.


The reason I ask is I'm looking at forks with external travel adjust and I had a bike shop tell me that straight from x-fusion the DLA feature won't be implemented in the 2015 forks...so that leads me to believe they're dropping external travel adjust! Old stock is sparse (I found one) but I'd rather buy a product that's still being supported, so I may be going with a revelation dual-air that uses the negative air spring for travel adjust.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

car_nut said:


> Loctite 290 at the stanchion/crown and steerer/crown interface.


Welp, mine has started creaking. Where might one find this magical 290 stuff?

Regular hardware store?


----------



## pharcyde (Aug 30, 2008)

According to my local distributor, GSA has been shelved by Xfusion in favour of GHA on both forks and shocks. As well as white lowers for the Trace, gone.


----------



## pharcyde (Aug 30, 2008)

AOK said:


> Yes. I have one with GSA and uni-crown. I think GSA and "gold hard ano" are the same thing.


Nope. GSA is similar to Kashima, dark bronze. GHA is light gold. GSA hasnt shown any advantage over GHA.


----------



## Unforgiving (Sep 26, 2012)

just received my Trace 140mm today and it seems the exposed stanchion area is only 5"1/4 is that normal for 140mm ? my 130mm fox 32 seems more travel


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Unforgiving said:


> just received my Trace 140mm today and it seems the exposed stanchion area is only 5"1/4 is that normal for 140mm ? my 130mm fox 32 seems more travel


I just measured the exposed stanchion on my 140mm Trace. From the rubber wiper seal on the leg to the bottom of the crown it is 5.77" / 146.6mm. Not sure what's up, but it sounds like it's not extended to the full 140. Sorry to ask, but just in case did you try adding air to make sure it's fully extended?


----------



## Unforgiving (Sep 26, 2012)

90 psi in it now dont know whats up maybe its set at 120?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Sorry Dude, sounds like yours is set to 120mm travel, as that's the exact amount I measure on mine set to 120mm. IIRC, when I had it @ 140mm there was nearly 150mm of exposed stanchion.



Unforgiving said:


> just received my Trace 140mm today and it seems the exposed stanchion area is only 5"1/4 is that normal for 140mm ? my 130mm fox 32 seems more travel


----------



## El Caballo (Nov 22, 2004)

pharcyde said:


> According to my local distributor, GSA has been shelved by Xfusion in favour of GHA on both forks and shocks. As well as white lowers for the Trace, gone.


Apparently I have a very rare fork now, then! White lowers, unicrown, GSA. Unfortunately I wanted black 

No creaks on mine, btw, and it's been ridden frequently.


----------



## championp (Feb 11, 2011)

I just pulled the trigger on an Ibis Ripley special blend, which comes with the Trace RL, but not the Unicrown version. I currently use a Lyrik which has 35mm stanchions and 20mm thru axle, and I really notice and appreciate the stiffness of it's chassis. As far as 29" forks go, I've ridden a Sektor 100 with QR axle, Fox 34-140 ctd FIT with 15mm axle, and Revelation solo air RC 140 with 15mm axle. The Sektor was flexy but I never rode it off road. The Fox 34 made me reconsider buying a 29er altogether because the front wheel was so easily deflected on the two trails I got to try it on. I test rode a Stumpjumper evo and the Revelation's stiffness felt great, alleviating my fears of buying a 29er. I chose the Ripley because of a test ride and it's climbing ability and handling. I test rode with a 140 Pike which was nice, too. 

My question is this:

With the high value I place on chassis stiffness, would it be worth the effort to sell the stock Trace RL and get the Unicrown version? Is the standard version as stiff (or better) as the 32mm Revelation? Have any Trace owners here ridden both, and what if any benefit is really there over the standard crowned Trace?


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

I really don't think you'll notice any difference in stiffness between the two. If the pressed in steerer tube is moving relative to the crown you've got bigger problems.

I'm more curious about your impression that the Revelation was stiffer than the F34. I'm thinking you might have been noting wheel flex? I have a Reba team which I believe shares the Revelation chassis. My Trace with the traditional crown is certainly stiffer. 

My only issue with the Trace is that it basically locks up under fast stutter type bumps (think fist sized gravel at speed, or a section of exposed roots). I've got a little more tweaking to do on the shim stack and that should be solved. It's generally been ranked a notch below the Pike in terms of performance but a notch higher in value given the cost difference.


----------



## championp (Feb 11, 2011)

It could easily have been wheel flex if that particular bike had loose spokes or a flimsy rim. They were prototype enve's perhaps they were trying to see if they could make compliant wheels because many people complain about their wheels being to stiff. However there was definitely some flex from front to back in the parking lot test with the front brake on. Sounds like I should just give the trace a chance. There are other places where the bike could use upgrades more.


----------



## johnbike81 (May 23, 2013)

I was wondering if someone with a trace could give me some input on the DLA version of the fork. I just got a Trace 1 1/8 DLA (Supposed to be 140-110) off of Pinkbike. I've measured the visible stanchion and it is only showing 5 inches. I swapped this fork with my 120mm X-fusion slide and it actually shows more stanchion than the Trace, about 5 1/2 to 6 inches. 

I am assuming I got a fork that has been lowered to 120mm. Is the travel adjust process the same for the DLA model as for the standard trace/slide/ect shown on the X-fusion webpage? Are the DLA versions all able to be internally adjusted?


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

Any reviews on the Trace versus the 140mm Revelation?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Yeah, no comparison :skep: Seriously, TRACE is super stiff and precise, dampening works well, but would love to see them upgrade it to have the nice HLR damper - can't see why they won't do it, they have it for 26"/650B forks, why not 29ers?



prancisfena said:


> Any reviews on the Trace versus the 140mm Revelation?


----------



## Projectnortheast (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a 140mm trace rl2 if anyones looking ..


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

*PYGA OneTen29 with XFusion Trace*

So I finally got myself a 29er - a PYGA OneTen29. Was the best choice for me considering all factors haha.

I put a Trace on it (sounds like a line from a spy movie) and I've had one test trail ride thus far.
















Tried the fork out on the trail between 40-70 psi. 40 was definitely plush but was too soft as the bike was eating up all the travel on not so rough terrain. 70psi, which was the recommended psi for my weight, seemed a bit too stiff. I think 60 is the sweet spot for me... is that normal though? Or should I bump it back up to 70 psi and just get used to the fork being a bit stiff on the smaller bumps?

Also, the blue lockout knob... it says 'compression' on it. Am i correct to assume that the small space between the full open click and the lockout click can be considered as compression damping? - i.e. moving the knob to the middle of the two clicks gives me a different compression setting than in the full open. Is that a right assumption or is that a useless exercise? hahaha.


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

prancisfena said:


> So I finally got myself a 29er - a PYGA OneTen29. Was the best choice for me considering all factors haha.
> 
> I put a Trace on it (sounds like a line from a spy movie) and I've had one test trail ride thus far.
> 
> ...


I just picked up a unicrown trace and have also a slant. You should treat the blue as a lock out or open. There is also a thread in the suspension forum on how to modify the dampner and the compression lever. As far as psi. I am also under recommended psi for both forks to achieve 30% sag...


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh good to know. Not 100% sure if I'm at 30% sag - was actually just doing things by feel HAHA. Will check the sag tonight I guess. 

Will look for that thread. So far so good. I'm liking this combo. Mid stroke on it is good. Did some sprints and mashing (albeit not too steep) and it was fine.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

To pressure in the Trace, hard for anyone to give you help on that if you don't state how much you weigh  Personally I used to run mine around that and I weigh about 180lbs geared to ride. I say around that as all shock pumps read differently, so you can't go by what mine used to say as compared to yours. Best bet is to do exactly what you did, try it at the recommended pressure and then adjut from there - I never go by SAG as most times the fork will end up being too soft as when trying to do that stationary you are normally putting lots more weight rearward than if you were riding the bike in the attack position.

In my experience, it's just a lock-out, no in between, On or Off, although wish it was like that, used to love that on my old Reba.



prancisfena said:


> So I finally got myself a 29er - a PYGA OneTen29. Was the best choice for me considering all factors haha.
> 
> I put a Trace on it (sounds like a line from a spy movie) and I've had one test trail ride thus far.
> 
> ...


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

LyNx said:


> To pressure in the Trace, hard for anyone to give you help on that if you don't state how much you weigh  Personally I used to run mine around that and I weigh about 180lbs geared to ride. I say around that as all shock pumps read differently, so you can't go by what mine used to say as compared to yours. Best bet is to do exactly what you did, try it at the recommended pressure and then adjut from there - I never go by SAG as most times the fork will end up being too soft as when trying to do that stationary you are normally putting lots more weight rearward than if you were riding the bike in the attack position.
> 
> In my experience, it's just a lock-out, no in between, On or Off, although wish it was like that, used to love that on my old Reba.


HAHA Sorry man. I'm around 185 to 190 with gear on.


----------



## rushy41 (Feb 21, 2007)

an old threat...I know.
Anyway, there are some aggressive offers out there for the Trace so I just wanted to hear non-biased reviews about that fork. Most people seem to love it but sometimes poor midstroke - support and diving under breaking is mentionned. And is creaking still a problem with the unicrown version? Alternative would be the Pike, but friends had some issues there....Any input is highly appreciated....


----------



## Camaleon (May 10, 2006)

I have been running mine for little over a year now. (Unicrown set at 140) 
Really happy with it! 
Some of the issues you mentioned; " poor midstroke - support and diving under breaking" I experienced them but it was just because the fork wasn't set up correctly or needed to be serviced. 
The pike might be "better " .... but is twice as expensive and not twice as good.
Great difference coming from a 29" fork with 32 stanchions.
I would love the ride a Revel tho.


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

Camaleon said:


> I have been running mine for little over a year now. (Unicrown set at 140)
> Really happy with it!
> Some of the issues you mentioned; " poor midstroke - support and diving under breaking" I experienced them but it was just because the fork wasn't set up correctly or needed to be serviced.
> The pike might be "better " .... but is twice as expensive and not twice as good.
> ...


^yeah, what he said. Had mine since December. Super happy with it since I had it set right. No brake dive (nothing over what the normal amount), mid stroke is good, no creaking whatsoever. But as mentioned, if you can shell out the $$$ then the Pike might be a better option. But if money is an issue, the Trace will be a great choice.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

I ran a Non-Unicrown 140 Trace for about a year, and now have a 150 Pike. Here are my impressions:

Stiffness: If I flipped the bike, held the brake and tried to turn the wheel, I could tell that the Pike is stiffer. But out on the trail I didn't feel much difference. The Trace is apparently stiff enough for Texas trails. I've had both forks to the mountains, but not back-to-back...maybe I would have noticed a bigger difference there. Regardless, by comparison to either fork, my old 32mm 140 Marz TST2 was a noodle on any trail.

As far as mid-stroke wallow, I never had that issue with the Trace as long as it was sagged correctly. It seemed to be more sensitive to sag than other forks I've used, so when I was getting a bit too much dive, I'd just take out a bit of sag and problem solved.

As far as plushness and ride, the Pike wins there for me. Between the tokens for the air chamber and the separate rebound and compression settings, you can set it up any way you want. I run mine with the compression damping backed all the way out so it's nice and plush. 

I ran my Trace for a year and never cracked it open or did a service and it performed great for me.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I'd also have to say that once set up properly the Trace has much better mid stroke support than an F34, factor in the cost of them now and it's a no brainer. Still running mine now going on 2+ years and very happy with it.


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a new Trace unicrown set at 140mm and have no complaints. Stiff, set it and forget it (what i prefer). No creaking or midstroke support issues. Just wish they made a 150mm version.


----------



## cunningstunts (Sep 1, 2011)

like my Trace unicrown. i'm 205 and only run around 65lbs pressure in order to get some small bump sensitivity out of it. no mid stroke wallow at all, and much stiffer than the old Reba it replaced (and that had 20mm axle). never ridden a Pike, assume it's a bit plusher from what i read.


----------



## rushy41 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback, gentlemen, this is exactly what I wanted to hear!


----------



## El Caballo (Nov 22, 2004)

rushy41 said:


> Thanks for the feedback, gentlemen, this is exactly what I wanted to hear!


Having ridden mine (140mm, unicrown) for an entire season, the only thing I'd ding it on is that it's a little harsh on high-speed chatter with the stock setup.

Good points:
* No creaking or issues. At all. Just set air pressure and rebound and go ride
* Doesn't blow seals every ten minutes like a Fox
* Much stiffer than any 32mm fork, particularly the unicrown
* Not overly progressive, lets you use all of its travel (unlike Fox, where I never got the last 15mm no matter how little pressure I ran, or a Reba, where I could get it but only at the price of terrible wallowing)
* Nice stock compression setup: I can stand and mash without pogoing, but it still happily eats rocks

I'm thinking of trying lighter oil when I finally change it, to help with the high-speed compression issue. But, even straight out of the box, it's still way ahead of a Reba, a Float, or anything but the Manitou Minute Absolute+ I spent many a night disassembling and tuning by hand.

Another bonus: unlike all the crazy stuff with gas-charged sealed cartridges which can only be serviced by the factory at great expense, you can still disassemble, tune, and reassemble a Trace in your garage.

I suspect I will have this fork for a long time.


----------



## GSPChilliwack (Jul 30, 2013)

rushy41 said:


> an old threat...I know.
> Anyway, there are some aggressive offers out there for the Trace so I just wanted to hear non-biased reviews about that fork. Most people seem to love it but sometimes poor midstroke - support and diving under breaking is mentionned. And is creaking still a problem with the unicrown version? Alternative would be the Pike, but friends had some issues there....Any input is highly appreciated....


Where are you finding the best deals? Thx.


----------



## rushy41 (Feb 21, 2007)

In UK: bikescene.co.uk


----------



## blindboxx2334 (Jul 12, 2010)

if anyone has a link to a decent deal on a black one. please let me know!


----------



## rushy41 (Feb 21, 2007)

Bought a Trace RL2 2 month ago and after a couple of rides I'm really impressed....stiff and quite plush once you have found the proper sag. And the best thing for set it and forget it guys like me....no fiddling around with high- and low speed compression or different Tokens...

obviously too early to judge longterm reliabilty ...


----------



## BareNecessities (Nov 21, 2012)

Giving this thread a bump, as I'm keen to know if anyone has used the Trace with a Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5" tyre?


----------



## cunningstunts (Sep 1, 2011)

i have, it works. still love the tire still on the bike.


----------



## BareNecessities (Nov 21, 2012)

Awesome, thank you! I'm planning on using a 100mm Trace as a Clydesdale XC fork and was hoping for decent tyre clearance


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

BareNecessities said:


> Giving this thread a bump, as I'm keen to know if anyone has used the Trace with a Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5" tyre?


I ran DHF 2.5 fine on mine..


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

BareNecessities said:


> Giving this thread a bump, as I'm keen to know if anyone has used the Trace with a Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5" tyre?


Yep, plenty of room.


----------



## BareNecessities (Nov 21, 2012)

yeti575inCA said:


> I ran DHF 2.5 fine on mine..





noosa2 said:


> Yep, plenty of room.


Thanks guys. Already been running the tyre with a rigid fork, but would like a little sus up front for a few rides I have planned next year.


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

*For What It's Worth...*

Gary Forrest uses a 140mm Trace on his enduro bike. A standard, off the shelf RL2 (I asked him on Instagram HAHA).
















Been thinking of going broke for a PIKE but seeing the article made me decide to just stick with the Trace for another year.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Still loving my going on 3 year old Trace RL2. Right now I'm in this predicament, sort of, want a new RC HLR Trace Uni-Crown, but none in stock, could get a normal CSU version or just get the new damper and drop it in the old fork. If you've got the older RL2 version, just call X-Fusion and order the new RC HLR damper and improve it even more for a lot less than a new fork.



prancisfena said:


> Gary Forrest uses a 140mm Trace on his enduro bike. A standard, off the shelf RL2 (I asked him on Instagram HAHA).
> 
> Been thinking of going broke for a PIKE but seeing the article made me decide to just stick with the Trace for another year.
> 
> View attachment 1049028


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

LyNx said:


> Still loving my going on 3 year old Trace RL2. Right now I'm in this predicament, sort of, want a new RC HLR Trace Uni-Crown, but none in stock, could get a normal CSU version or just get the new damper and drop it in the old fork. If you've got the older RL2 version, just call X-Fusion and order the new RC HLR damper and improve it even more for a lot less than a new fork.


Whoa. Didn't know that was possible. I'll need to have it shipped in from the US tho - XFusion distributor in Manila let go of the brand (to be honest, I think they kinda mismanaged it). But that's a good option - i'd be very open to trying that. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Just purchased an "X Fusion MTB 29er RL2 Trace Mountain Bike Tapered Steerer Bicycle 100 MM Fork" on ebay.

Product description, which the seller copied off the X-Fusion website says "Internally Adjustable 80-140mm." 

Would the only difference in this fork and a 140 mm RL be the internal adjustment, which I can change myself?

Thanks..........


----------



## Camaleon (May 10, 2006)

Centurion_ said:


> Just purchased an "X Fusion MTB 29er RL2 Trace Mountain Bike Tapered Steerer Bicycle 100 MM Fork" on ebay.
> 
> Product description, which the seller copied off the X-Fusion website says "Internally Adjustable 80-140mm."
> 
> ...


Correct. 
You do need a special tool to remove the lowers but in essence all you need to do is adjust an internal pin in order to change the travel to your liking.


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

Just got a Trace from CRC, supposedly it's the 2014 Unicrown with the gold slick ****, but I'm pretty sure they sent me a 2013 model w/o the GSA or the unicrown...

Correct me if I'm wrong, does the unicrown version have all black steerer and crown and is the gold really really gold, mine looks to be the exact same as my old Manitou tower pro...think i may have been played by the Brits...but for 387 bucks I really can't complain. 

Anyone know the differences and upgrades from the old model to a newer one? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## tols (Jun 24, 2014)

Centurion_ said:


> Just purchased an "X Fusion MTB 29er RL2 Trace Mountain Bike Tapered Steerer Bicycle 100 MM Fork" on ebay.
> 
> Product description, which the seller copied off the X-Fusion website says "Internally Adjustable 80-140mm."
> 
> ...


Hello, are all Trace forks internally adjustable to, for example, 120mm?

I've seen a good offer on a 100mm one, but seller says me that it can only be changed to 80, and he assures me that he has opened several Traces and that's true.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

A 120 or 140 mm trace can be adjusted in 10 mm increments from 80-140. Some Trace forks sold as 100mm forks are adjustable to 140, but many are adjustable from 80 to 100 only. 

I have called X-Fusion several times now. You can't tell simply by the serial number whether it is adjustable from 80-100 or 80-140. The best they could tell me for the fork I purchased was it's "probably" adjustable to 140.

If you seller says it is only adjustable from 80-100, believe him. If you'll check on ebay, a couple of sellers have 140's for around $450. As does Chain Reaction, as I recall.

Good luck.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Best place to check this is with X-Fusion themselves. All that I know of are, but they may have OEM ones made specifically like that to cut costs etc.



tols said:


> Hello, are all Trace forks internally adjustable to, for example, 120mm?
> 
> I've seen a good offer on a 100mm one, but seller says me that it can only be changed to 80, and he assures me that he has opened several Traces and that's true.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Also was told that the DLA forks are all 80-100 only. If anyone here can verify or refute that...please do.


----------



## tols (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys, best answers I could get. As Centurion_ says, seller says me that the ones he sells can be only configured to 80 or 100. For its price, I suspect that they are OEM, as also you say, LynX.

So... any place to buy a 120mm with a reasonable price? Here in Spain there's no places to buy it. Now I'm using a Revelation Dual Air 120 with 20mm axle on my Tallboy, and I'm really happy with it, no complaints. Do you think it is worth the change to a Trace? (in terms of stifness, mainly).

Thanks!


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

My Trace's dustwipers have visible cracks - I think they're due to be replaced. Problem is X Fusion distributor doesn't have spares locally, BUT there's an abundance in Fox 34 seals as well as Enduro Seals (for Fox 34s). 

Anyone tried installing them on a Trace? have heard from friends that the Fox 34 seals fit on the Trace but haven't confirmed it with first hand experience.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

I fitted the newer Fox wipers to mine briefly. They're the right diameters, but there wasn't enough room to install the foam oil ring. They became quite draggy very quickly and I discarded them as a result. I'd say try to source the Xfusion ones if you can.


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

car_nut said:


> I fitted the newer Fox wipers to mine briefly. They're the right diameters, but there wasn't enough room to install the foam oil ring. They became quite draggy very quickly and I discarded them as a result. I'd say try to source the Xfusion ones if you can.


Draggy meaning stiction?

Got it! Will try to look for X Fusion ones. Might take a couple of months to get them here though


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

prancisfena said:


> Got it! Will try to look for X Fusion ones. Might take a couple of months to get them here though


Uh...not hardly. I sent them my fork for a travel adjust last Monday. Had it back in my hands by Friday. Their customer service is awesome.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

prancisfena said:


> Draggy meaning stiction?


Yep


Centurion_ said:


> Uh...not hardly. I sent them my fork for a travel adjust last Monday. Had it back in my hands by Friday. Their customer service is awesome.


Depends where they're from, but yeah, a couple months sounds a bit much for a place that doesn't receive post by why of a camel. But, they may well live in one of those places I suppose.


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

prancisfena said:


> Draggy meaning stiction?
> 
> Got it! Will try to look for X Fusion ones. Might take a couple of months to get them here though


Oh, well I'm in the Philippines  the local distributor's CS isn't stellar. They don't even have spares. Have to get some shipped and due to some red tape here (post office sucks monkey balls), even small items take a while to reach the delivery addresses. #SadButTrue


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

That's a shame. Maybe you could order from our US distributer here in the States in Santa Cruz, Ca. My experience with them was stellar.


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

Currently looking at my options  also checking if I have relatives in California going home to Manila any time soon HAHAHA.


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

Finally got my new Trace on my ROS9, it looks stellar, definitely an awesome upgrade can't wait to really test it out!

What has everybody found works well for air pressures? I'm about 200lbs all geared up.


----------



## prancisfena (Jan 30, 2012)

cameden said:


> View attachment 1062142
> 
> 
> Finally got my new Trace on my ROS9, it looks stellar, definitely an awesome upgrade can't wait to really test it out!
> ...


Awesome bike and cool helmet.

here's the chart: http://www.xfusionshox.com/images/pdf/Air_Coil_Spring_Chart.pdf

I'm around 185 (?)... nearly 190+ with all my gear. I run my fork at 50-60 psi. Working within that range gives me good results - pump it up to 60 if I want it firmer, drop it to 50 if I want it more supple. That's 20-25 psi lower than what X Fusion recommends tho.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks fellas. My fork arrived nearly three weeks ago jut as I was catching the flu. Have not ridden or played with the bike since, but am finally about to. Am looking forward to putting mine on and setting it up. I'm 200 lbs, so prancisfena, your info should save me some time getting it right.


----------



## championp (Feb 11, 2011)

LyNx said:


> Still loving my going on 3 year old Trace RL2. Right now I'm in this predicament, sort of, want a new RC HLR Trace Uni-Crown, but none in stock, could get a normal CSU version or just get the new damper and drop it in the old fork. If you've got the older RL2 version, just call X-Fusion and order the new RC HLR damper and improve it even more for a lot less than a new fork.


I just did this upgrade. I was really happy with my RL2 and was looking forward to seeing how much stiffer the Unicrown was. I bought the roughcut damper and installed it myself, it was fairly easy. I've noticed that the fork becomes MUCH more supple off the top. I ended up increasing spring pressure about 15 psi to keep it riding high, but dialed in the compression settings and ended up at 50 psi again. I weigh 165-170 before pack and this setup is working really great. I'd recommend spending $250 or so now to get the new damper (you can always switch back and sell it if you don't like it as much as RL2) and maybe when the Unicrown is available again next year buy that as the top of the line and sell the current one with the drop in damper. It is riding really well, I don't wish I had anything more when I'm riding. I've spent time on Rock shot as well as the new fox 36 and I think x-fusion is at least comparable if not better for me. I even upgraded to x-fusion for the rear shock.


----------



## SikeMo (Mar 17, 2013)

Did you have a guide for installation of this damper? I am about to order the RC HLR and would like to do it myself, but haven't done anything like it before.


----------



## tols (Jun 24, 2014)

Here a Trace HLR Roughcut Unicrown. Simply awesome. The best fork I've ever ridden.


----------



## homey (May 24, 2004)

Anyone wants a new one I'm selling mine. Sorry if this isn't appropriate to post here:

X-Fusion Trace RL2 29" Fork-NEW!!!! - Buy and Sell Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## Enurjetik (Apr 24, 2007)

Bringing this thread back from the grave to ask the Trace collective about tire choice. Have any of you Tracers out there run a 29 x 2.6 tire on the 29er Tracer with 140mm travel and 34mm stanchions? Specific input on the Nobby Nic 29 x 2.6 on an i35 rim would be much appreciated, but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## BareNecessities (Nov 21, 2012)

This is a 29 x 2.6 Nobby Nic, fitted onto a 30mm internal width rim. I think it was either 66 or 67mm casing width. Not exactly what you're looking for, but close.

No problems with clearance while it was on there


----------



## Enurjetik (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks Bare - you're a rockstar! Very much appreciated.

*and with that, Enurjetik quickly scampers off to eBay*


----------



## jpo1 (Jul 6, 2012)

I’m sure this has already been mentioned. I just got a Trace RCP fork and this thing is noisy! Can anyone comment on the squelching noise?


----------



## vettracer (Dec 11, 2011)

jpo1 said:


> I'm sure this has already been mentioned. I just got a Trace RCP fork and this thing is noisy! Can anyone comment on the squelching noise?


I have the same fork and only hear a slight squelching noise on big hits, otherwise it's quiet.

My fox CTD shock squelches a lot more.


----------

